# The official 20v (to start with and then FSi with 4wd) build thread aka "Brits Gone Wild!!"



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*The Official 20v Storm build thread !*

So as promised ages ago, here is the official thread for the build up of my 20v Storm!








Let me start off with a little background on the car. I bought her in April last year, and drove her home on somewhere between 2 and 3 cylinders








I decided she deserved a new engine, and having a 20v sat under the bench in the garage made the choice pretty easy. The engin in question is an AUM coded motor from a 2001 A4 golf GTI. It was 9 months old when i got it, and looked brand new, although there was scope for some further improvements in the looks dept......








So anyway, the injection on the original engine was all crudded up with rust from the worlds mosted screwed filler neck, so i figured there was no going back, and ripped out the engine, but before i did, i trial fitted the spare 20v head i had kicking around with my newly purchased Garrett GT28rs turbo, and ATP manifold, and bolted it to the original 1600 block, just to check on clearances. see pic...

























So having found that it was gonna fit, it was time to fab up a new engine mount for the 20v, and figure out a few coolant and oil feed/drain pipes
















































































So with the engine done and ready, it was time to get the engine bay looking it's best redy for the big install. First step was take it to the paintshop and let them blast and bare metal the engine bay. I'm no bodywork man, so i left this to the pros. Although i did do a spot of seam welding here and there, as you can see







i also added a bracket for a spherical expansion tank as i like em
























































Then it was on with a fresh coat of paint, or in this case two, as Joff, my paint guy friend, is a perfectionist, and he wasn't happy first time out. Thanks dude, you did a great job. If only i could afford to get the whole car done
























































The flash really brings out the blue: 








So with the bay freshly painted, it was back home for the newly powdercoated brake linkage and brand new steering rack...
















































































And with those and the brake booster, MC and pipes all in place, there was no good reason not to put the engine in!







So that's exactly what i did on Saturday! WOOHOO!

























Got the engine into position and supported, then removed the tranny so i can get to the down pipe easier. Anything that looks like rust around seams is wax, will be cleaned up later.
So all in all it's going well, still need to pick up some parts from the States, but I'm coming over next week for Roccs on the mountain , so should get the Techtonics exhaust and a set of wheels.








I'll keep this thread updated as things happen











_Modified by polov8 at 5:15 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Let me be the first to say what an awesome project, I can't wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (webthread)*

Wow...........I'm......................wow..............................that's just.........................wow


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (My Old Roc)*

Excellent work Andy.
Does anyone else besides me realise that Andy is *anal retentitive* (spehlingh?)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Excellent work Andy.
Does anyone else besides me realise that Andy is *anal retentitive* (spehlingh?)









This is because of the dipstick bracket isn't it








Thanks for the kind words, peeps Other than Wiz








I think i might downsize the pics tomorrow as they're humongous! 








Sorry to anyone with dial up who opened this thread, you probably hate me now!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Looks great, dood! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do have a ?, tho: It looks like you are gonna have some hood clearance problems from those pics; is this the case or am I seeing things?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_This is because of the dipstick bracket isn't it

















*anal retentive* = excessively neat


----------



## diddle (Nov 6, 2004)

I was just wondering about hood clearance too. I have a t1 connection and I have some trouble loading this page, along with other bandwith using programs of course.










_Modified by diddle at 7:33 PM 3-21-2005_


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (diddle)*

george W new **** about "Shock and awe"
Polo that is the best 1.8T engine bay I've seen yet, and its in a mk1 rocco!! 
Awesome work buddy!!!
Hey you gonna be around for Waterfest?? I'll buy ya a beer for posting those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (slow90GL8v)*

Great work Andy! Hope you can make it to Bugrun some year...


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

looking good Andy, hanging out for the tranny mounts, you are using an 02M are you not ???
Cheers,
Grant.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Looking good my man.
What top mounts are you using ?


----------



## moburki (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG..I'm taking notes. Simply beautiful..


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

So - how do the brakes work on an RHD car? it looks like the brake booster is in the same place. Where does the pedal go? is there a linkage for that?


----------



## themonkeymobster (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (timbo2132)*

That thing looks sweet.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (themonkeymobster)*

Sweet Fancy gibbering Moses








Awesome work !!!


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (veetarded)*

Yep, you're seeing things. It all clears.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (LubsDaDubs)*

_*HARDCORE*_......oh god... i just left a map of Hawaii on my desk.







hope no customers saw me


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Nice progress Andy...now the fun wiring begins











_Modified by -camber at 12:21 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (diddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diddle* »_I was just wondering about hood clearance too. I have a t1 connection and I have some trouble loading this page, along with other bandwith using programs of course.









The hood is very close to the inlet with the engine at the stock angle of 15 degrees, but as Kirsten, aka funksoulkitty found out, it you rotate it forwards to 13 deg, it gives a little more clearance, and in my case, gets the turbo away from the brake linkage. 

_Quote, originally posted by *slow90GL8v* »_
Hey you gonna be around for Waterfest?? I'll buy ya a beer for posting those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When and where? I might be able to make it over, but not with _this_ car









_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Great work Andy! Hope you can make it to Bugrun some year...









If not this year, then next for sure









_Quote, originally posted by *roccodingo* »_looking good Andy, hanging out for the tranny mounts, you are using an 02M are you not ???
Cheers,
Grant. 

Using an 02J (A4 Golf) tranny, as it's strong, and not much heavier than an 020, whereas the 02M is a monster!

_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_Looking good my man.
What top mounts are you using ?

Will be using some Bonrath ones I think, tho if something better shows up, i might change my mind. It has been Known










_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_So - how do the brakes work on an RHD car? it looks like the brake booster is in the same place. Where does the pedal go? is there a linkage for that?

The pedal pushes on this short pushrod, which operates this bellcrank, that pulls a long rod accross the bulkhead.....








Which in turn operates a second bellcrank, that pushes the rod on the brake servo








Which is all held in this funky bracket, which i had powdercoated

















_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_What wheels you gettin'?

6.5 x 15 Rota Slipstreams in silver, Aggressive five spoke design and they weigh 12 lbs each, shod with some Bridgestones in 195/50 15








All the pics (and alot more) in this thread are available in bigger size on my pics page








See sig for details


_Modified by polov8 at 5:27 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## idontgetit (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Not so quick-quick question...
What the heck is the technical name for that "pedal to master" set up...
I am converting my car to RHD at great expense and have trouble getting the parts from UK because of the language barier...
i.e...Wrecking yard = Breaker...boot, bonnet etc...
And what else other than the steering rack, harness, and dash is different so I'm not missing anything?
Thanks!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (idontgetit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idontgetit* »_Not so quick-quick question...
What the heck is the technical name for that "pedal to master" set up...
I am converting my car to RHD at great expense and have trouble getting the parts from UK because of the language barier...
i.e...Wrecking yard = Breaker...boot, bonnet etc...
And what else other than the steering rack, harness, and dash is different so I'm not missing anything?
Thanks!!









For the swap, you will need the folowing:
Steering rack
Steering column/pedal box
Dash wiring loom (the fusebox is still in the same place)
The brackets welded to the bulkhead that support the column
The steering rack to bulkhead boot
The Dashboard
Clutch cable
Speedo cable
Throttle cable

As well as all these, if your car has AC or PAS, then you'll need to ditch them, as they're incompatible with RHD


----------



## idontgetit (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
For the swap, you will need the folowing:
Steering rack
Steering column/pedal box
Dash wiring loom (the fusebox is still in the same place)
The brackets welded to the bulkhead that support the column
The steering rack to bulkhead boot
The Dashboard
Clutch cable
Speedo cable
Throttle cable

As well as all these, if your car has AC or PAS, then you'll need to ditch them, as they're incompatible with RHD 

Thanks...no A/C (it only get to 110f here







) not needed...
I was under the impression that the Cables and pedal cluster from US spec worked...I have electronic speedo so no prob there...I already pulled the carpet and found all of the euro spec holes and mounts (factory redundancy)...I am about to spend a cool $1000 US to have this stuff shipped over and just want to get it all at once...
PS...sorry for hyjacking your thread, but thanks for the help!!
PSS...what is that thing for connecting the break pedal to the master cylinder called?


_Modified by idontgetit at 4:39 PM 3-22-2005_


----------



## yonkersMKII rocco (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (idontgetit)*

nice good job with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the things people do and show others is was keeps others with the thought hopes and alot of hard work with visions that one day it all comes together and build us a great car..


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (idontgetit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idontgetit* »_
PS...sorry for hyjacking your thread, but thanks for the help!!
PSS...what is that thing for connecting the break pedal to the master cylinder called?

NP on the hyjack, what goes around comes around !








It's just called a RHD brake linkage assembley i guess. If there's someone with etka, they could give you its official name, but it's bound to be very silly, like brake force diversion system, or some such nonsense


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

You will need to get the RHD booster as well, as the shafts are different. 
( found out by trying to retrofit a LHD booster to RHD car = failure







) 
+ all that added brake bizo just adds weight and extra pedal travel...















anyone want a LHD brake booster ????.......in Oz ???

Cheers,
Grant.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

The ETKA CD lists the linkage as a pull bar, with other bits classed as levers, brackets etc. It should really be called the Brake Efficiency reducer or the leg muscle trainer. That's the only bad thing with RHD Roccos, poor brakes.
If it helps I could post the illustration and part number list for it.
How long before I get to see the beast Andy? Will it be on the road any time soon? When do you go to the US? I could do with the seat treatment as I'm off work the Easter week and would like to get some work done on the Storm. Ta. I could fetch it if you are busy, which judging by the photos it looks like you are.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_How long before I get to see the beast Andy? Will it be on the road any time soon? When do you go to the US? I could do with the seat treatment as I'm off work the Easter week and would like to get some work done on the Storm. Ta. I could fetch it if you are busy, which judging by the photos it looks like you are.








OOPS! I totally forgot about it! 
I can bring it you if you want, or if you wanna come over and check up on progress, you're welcome to come visit








I'm hoping to get her running by June, but she won't be fully finished for a while yet, as i can't afford such luxuries as paint for the outside yet








I'm off to the States next Thursday, and should be bringing back some wheels, and an exhaust system, and some other bits too


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I will come and fetch it if that's OK? E-mail me where, when etc. 
Any chance you could drop the 20vT into MY Storm







. I will leave you my 8v, a fair swap i think


----------



## idontgetit (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

Thanks everybody for the help after I stole polov8's thread...I need all the help I can get...this is my 14th VW, but my first Scirocco, and only my second RHD conversion...although this one seems more complicated than I remember...


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Your attention to detail is amazing. My poor rocco is lucky to get a service. I am looking forward to seeing it. I will ring you tomorrow. It's so weird that you are on the tex but you live so close.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_ It's so weird that you are on the tex but you live so close.

That's one of the cooler parts of this place, I think. I've met some of the coolest people through this site; from all over the world.
...and Andy, I'm saving my change to come over and see that car for myself when it's done, please keep posting progress pics.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jof171 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (veetarded)*

If some of you guys think andys being a bit anal with his install you'd be right,hes the biggest vw pervert ever!I'm still not sure the paint is up to the standard of his install.Even the bends in the brake lines are perfect!I'm just happy to have had a little hand in it.
Keep up the good work dude,you've got a renault 12 to pimp next


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (jof171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jof171* »_
Keep up the good work dude,you've got a renault 12 to pimp next









Fat chance! I think I'll set fire to that after I'm done with it


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Car is looking beautiful grate work








That is very interesting what you did with the brake lines 
I am using an ABS MC at the moment so I am thinking of doing something similar until I have my ABS working
Just one question for you 
You don’t have a proportioning valve for the rear brakes What’s up with that?








Or are you using an mk2 style one on the rear beam?
By the way It looks like there is more clearance between the engine and the fire wall than what I thought there is that’s good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am building a tubular manifold and I want to have the turbo hidden underneath the head meaning the turbo will sit below the manifold between the engine block and the fire wall


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (talx)*

Excellent work, Andy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Elly is looking like one fine dame. Shocky would love to meet her!








I wish I had been able to get Shocky's engine bay painted before starting his swap.....







...Elly's engine bay being painted really adds to the fine attention to detail you have been showing! 
Well, your engine bay, engine, turbo etc. look very pornographic!








Gets me going


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (talx)*

You are stylin' now dude. Renault 12. Awesome. After the Storm is finished, how about a W12 into a Renault 12. Hmm, that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_Car is looking beautiful grate work








Just one question for you 
You don’t have a proportioning valve for the rear brakes What’s up with that?








Or are you using an mk2 style one on the rear beam?

Well spotted







I haven't quite descided what form of brake proportioning to use, but whatever it is, it won't be in the engine bay. I might run 16v valves inline at the rear, or manual adjusters inside the car somewhere. Brakes will be a mix of A4 Golf Alloy rear calipers, and ****** 4 pot alloy front calipers, so i have no idea how much proportioning will be required yet.

_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Excellent work, Andy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Elly is looking like one fine dame. Shocky would love to meet her!








I wish I had been able to get Shocky's engine bay painted before starting his swap.....







...Elly's engine bay being painted really adds to the fine attention to detail you have been showing! 
Well, your engine bay, engine, turbo etc. look very pornographic!








Gets me going









OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH







That's the real reason I'm doing this








By the time Shocky's engine bay is painted in that sublime shade of blue you've got picked out, his engine bay will look even better than it does now, and thanks to the awesome work you and Dan put in, his engine is already the cleanest 20v I've ever seen. Set's the standard, others merely follow








Elly has expressed interest in meeting Shocky too! Wonder how much it is to ship a car








I'd also like to take the opertunity to point out that this swap is all your fault Kirsten







Without your suggestion and that pesky helpful website, I might well have put the swap on hold for a while! Thanks tho










_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_You are stylin' now dude. Renault 12. Awesome. After the Storm is finished, how about a W12 into a Renault 12. Hmm, that has a nice ring to it.









To Coin a phrase " BITE ME "








J/K


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Well spotted







I haven't quite descided what form of brake proportioning to use, but whatever it is, it won't be in the engine bay. I might run 16v valves inline at the rear, or manual adjusters inside the car somewhere. Brakes will be a mix of A4 Golf Alloy rear calipers, and ****** 4 pot alloy front calipers, so i have no idea how much proportioning will be required yet.


We will have a similar brake setup I am going to be using Brembo 4 pot calipers in the front from a Cupra and Cupra mk4’s in the back
How big is the MC you are using?
Well I have put some thought into this actually allot of thought and you are quite right before testing there is now way of actually knowing how much proportioning will be required 
At first I was thinking of just putting 16V ones but I think that with the new 1.8T turbo manifold intercooler big brakes etc etc etc.... the weight distribution will be totally different 
Then came to mined the mk2 proportioning valve but it will need custom fabricating to fit it on the rear beam although there is a + side to this because it is loud sensitive and if I remember correctly tunable 
At the end I have decided I will probably use the ABS system from my Ibiza parts car but this is not final
I’m thinking this is the easiest way to go if I want a well biased brake system which puts another task on the long list of stuff I need to do to complete my car that’s why it will probably wait until I get my car running….its never going to get on the road in this rate I have bin building my project for over 2 years















I don’t know if you noticed this ore not but the late 1999+ Ibiza 1.8T and polo gti models came with rear discs using mk4 calipers and separate hubs from the discs + much beefier bearings on a 4 bolt pattern 
That’s the grate + in having European models you could easily fined theme at a junk yard for small cash I don’t know over in the UK but in Israel its actually illegal for junk yards to sell used braking parts so they are very cheap got mine for 150$ including all the parts needed for the swap 
Cant wait to see your care finished every time I see somebody completing a 1.8T swap in a scirocco it makes me want to drop everything im doing and devote all my time to complete my swap







(not that most of my free time isn’t devoted to doing just that







)
By the way Elly translated from Hebrew to English means “MY GOD”


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

This is wicked ganster.


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*



polov8 said:


> When and where? I might be able to make it over, but not with _this_ car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_This is wicked ganster. 


No it isn't







You're a silly silly person! Go play with your chopper









_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_We will have a similar brake setup I am going to be using Brembo 4 pot calipers in the front from a Cupra and Cupra mk4’s in the back
How big is the MC you are using?
Well I have put some thought into this actually allot of thought and you are quite right before testing there is now way of actually knowing how much proportioning will be required 
At first I was thinking of just putting 16V ones but I think that with the new 1.8T turbo manifold intercooler big brakes etc etc etc.... the weight distribution will be totally different 
Then came to mined the mk2 proportioning valve but it will need custom fabricating to fit it on the rear beam although there is a + side to this because it is loud sensitive and if I remember correctly tunable 
At the end I have decided I will probably use the ABS system from my Ibiza parts car but this is not final
I’m thinking this is the easiest way to go if I want a well biased brake system which puts another task on the long list of stuff I need to do to complete my car that’s why it will probably wait until I get my car running….its never going to get on the road in this rate I have bin building my project for over 2 years
















Master cyl is a 25.4mm unit from an Audi V8. Servo is from a '90 Passat. I wouldn't normally go above a 22mm, but with the 4 pots, I need the volume. I'll let you in on the calipers later when i get around to fitting all that gear








I did think about ABS, but i am trying to keep the weight down as much as possible, whilst still retaining the full interior, so I think i'll add a couple of adjustable inline valves and just set them up for the weight bias.

_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_By the way Elly translated from Hebrew to English means “MY GOD”









How absolutely apropriate! I hope that pasengers will say her name without even knowing it








A few pics today, I mocked up the intercooler and radiator, i would have made some brackets for the rad, but i didn't have any steel kicking around. A job for later, but in the mean time i can see where things like hoses and boost pipes will run. 
























































Then i re-did the coolant line to the turbo, so that it incorperates a feed to the coolant expansion tank
















Then i noticed something really weird! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.rely.net/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> The front snubber rubber has split, between yesterday and today! WTF??? It hasn't moved, it has minimal load on it right now, and yet it looks like this!!! Mildly pi$$ed off
















Card behind the bolts is there cos until i bolt the front mount in place permanently, i don't want to scratch the powder coat








Well, I'll most likely not post pics for a couple of weeks, as I'll be in the States, but fear not, there'll be plenty more to come








Seriously people, thanks for all the kind words, It's not why I'm doing this, but it makes the job way more fun when there's worldwide support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by polov8 at 5:44 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_








Card behind the bolts is there cos until i bolt the front mount in place permanently, i don't want to scratch the powder coat










You should consider repainting it anyway- I had to have mine re welded a month or so ago because the bottom weld had broken completely, and the top was half gone







So we welded the top and bottom again, then the sides, and the hole in the back. It's not going anywhere now


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

Thanks for dropping the seat stuff off for me Andy. I will get cracking on my Storm.
It's good to see your Mk2 GTX back on the road. Me LOVES that car. Me wants that car. Mmmmm Monza blue. 
Sorry about the Renault 12 jibe, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

OK people I'm back from the States!
Had a seriously good time, and got to do a good 1000 miles in my new junkyard mk1, for which i have to give a serious thanks to Neil aka 1BadSciroccoS !! We scored a full set of top adjustable Koni Yellows for it on Tuesday for $20 at the Junkyard







That project will be an ongoing one as i visit the States and will steadily improve in all areas as we go.








So back to the UK and lots of new stuff for Elly, the lucky girl! 
Once again the UK customs dept proved how crap they are by not even manning the "nothing to declare" exit to baggage claim, so their loss is my gain!








First and foremost was the 2.5" Stainless steel Techtonics Exhaust with Borla muffler that i should have taken home last time I was over in December. Big thankyou to you Kirsten for looking after it for so long, and sorry it's been clogging up your minimal living space! Having seen the pics of the system on Shocky jr, I knew it was going to be a good choice, but when i saw it in the flesh and got to hear it, I knew I'd made the right choice! If it sounds half as good as Shocky, I'll be more than happy








It looks bloody good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























As you can see, that's a serious bit of kit! The fit and finish is incredible, All the joints slip together with such precision, I bet you could fit it together with assembly paste and not have any worries! And the bends are just great! Very happy indeed








And so to the other big purchase! A full set of Alloy wheels! Not the easiest things to turn into baggage but i'd like to thank Coleman, for their excellent camping bag! Absolutely perfect for the job, with a little added padding!







Weighing in at 12lbs each, the Rota Slipstreams are very light for thier size (6.5x15" ) and come in et40 so may or may not get spaced out a little, but arch clearance won't be much of an issue. 
































Other than those, I brought home some NOS H1 headlamps, a NOS early turn signal to match the other one i have, although they're being saved for another projet maybe







, a bit of 1.25" Aluminum Tube for the coolant hoses (Big thanks to Kirsten again, you Rock!







) And a 3" V-band with flanges to weld into the downpipe to make reomoval a little easier. 
















































All in al not a bad parts haul!







I'm Broke now, so it's a good job i don't have much more expenditure to get her running








This was waiting for me when i got back tho








Peloquin Torque biasing diff
















































I'll keep you all posted as to what happens, and as always, bigger pics are available at my pics page, see sig for details










_Modified by polov8 at 6:15 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Pure... Porn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Revelations (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1BadSciroccoS* »_
Pure... Porn. 


We've all turned into Kirsten! I do agree, the work here is pornographic Andy. I love that color in the engine bay too... Keep it up!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Revelations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Revelations* »_
We've all turned into Kirsten! I do agree, the work here is pornographic Andy. I love that color in the engine bay too... Keep it up!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ye thats Kirsten's word allright
"OH MY GOD....PORN" and I am like







...where?I dont see no titties...
oh well Andy your on crack man.
p.s. I think you just took my badge of honour...thats like travelling with over 100 pounds of baggage (diff + wheels + other stuff)
what badge?...this badge


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

hehehehe....








oh yes......one by one....hehehehe
but what a fitting word for all things scirocco/engine/turbo/car related.....








hehe
Give me a naked Quaife or undressed turbo or just an engine bay and I'm good to go








Just be glad you all aren't saying icky.....


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_hehehehe....








oh yes......one by one....hehehehe
but what a fitting word for all things scirocco/engine/turbo/car related.....








hehe
Give me a naked Quaife or undressed turbo or just an engine bay and I'm good to go








Just be glad you all aren't saying icky.....









Wow, can you talk dirty. Now then, just one more time, how would you describe Shocky jr?? 
I'll let you fill in the blank: ___&_____


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

OOOOH! I know this one!!!!
Is it....hot....and....hunky?
As in....Shocky Jr. is HOT and HUNKY! ?








one day.....everyone that knows Shocky Jr. will be saying that too....along with icky and porn







hehehe....
...and speaking of porn...how is Miss Elly, Andy?


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_OOOOH! I know this one!!!!
Is it....hot....and....hunky?
As in....Shocky Jr. is HOT and HUNKY! ?








one day.....everyone that knows Shocky Jr. will be saying that too....along with icky and porn







hehehe....
...and speaking of porn...how is Miss Elly, Andy?


hehehe, now we'll have to see how many times we can get you to say it on Vortex


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_
one day.....everyone that knows Shocky Jr. will be saying that too....along with icky and porn







hehehe....

Thanks to talking to you so much, I have actually started to say Icky







So thanks for that one! And as for Porn, well Wiz told me off only yesterday for using the word! I have to say tho, I'm in full agreement on the apropriateness of it's usage where Sciroccos, turbos, 20v's, and other assorted goodies are concearned!








I've managed to avoid saying Sucky too much, but it's only a matter of time i'm sure.....

_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_...and speaking of porn...how is Miss Elly, Andy?
 
Well if Shocky is Hot & Hunky, then right now, Elly is Cold & Wet







But otherwise, I will be making progress on her now i have all the major ingredients







I start my TIG class next Saturday, so I'll be able to get the downpipe and intercooler pipes all done there not to mention the tranny mounts, then it's onto your favourite bit







.........THE WIRING! Wanna come over here and help??








Hope some of those coolant hoses are useful to you, if they are, then gimme the part numbers and I'll get some ordered up new and sent to you!


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (polov8)*

Polo!
(General nod in your direction).
Daaaaaaaaaamn man. And the right color too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(Kirsten, you continue to display your Goddess like qualities to lead by example, and I tip my hat to you.) 
You guys Rock!
As for me, I seem to be working on every type of car lately but my own. 
TBerk - who needs some cheese to go with his whine.
btw- Are you going to be changing your screen name to Polov20?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_


















Damnit! I tried to order those wheels earlier this week and was told they were on back order for a week to a month! Gimmie my wheels, Andy!!















Actually, I've seen them advertised in a 15x7, so that's what I'm hoping to get


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_Damnit! I tried to order those wheels earlier this week and was told they were on back order for a week to a month! Gimmie my wheels, Andy!!















Actually, I've seen them advertised in a 15x7, so that's what I'm hoping to get
















Looks like i got lucky then? Actually i bought them on ebay and had them shipped to my Buddy Neil. I was actually trying to get them in steel silver which is a more grey color, but they only had 2 in stock, so due to the time restraints of my visit, i went with the silver, and I don't regret it really, they look superb!








I'd have probably gone for the 7's if i had the opertunity, but in any event, I plan on using 195/50 tyres, so it's no big deal, and It'll give me plenty of wheel arch clearance to play about with. That might be relavent as i have some special plans for the suspension.......









_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_Polo!
(General nod in your direction).
Daaaaaaaaaamn man. And the right color too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(Kirsten, you continue to display your Goddess like qualities to lead by example, and I tip my hat to you.) 
You guys Rock! 

Thanks for the kind words







In agreement on the color, but Kirsten out rocks me by a fair old margin









_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_
As for me, I seem to be working on every type of car lately but my own. 
TBerk - who needs some cheese to go with his whine.
btw- Are you going to be changing your screen name to Polov20? 








 
My name is Polov8 because until very recently i was also building a mid engined 32v 3.6 litre Audi V8 powered Polo







But such is my devotion to Elly, that it just had to go to help fund her, although it really was sad to see it go. I guess i could change my name to something more apropriate, but who else has built a V8 Polo? It's my claim to fame!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

total badass!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

Put the tranny in now, then I was gonna start fabbing the Left hand mount, but realised i didn't have any steel.







So it's just sat there, but it did give me plenty of time to be sure it was in the right place i guess. Took a few pics of the area around the tranny to make sure it has clearance for minor things like driveshafts and downpipes, and it's all looking good.








































I'll get some better shots tomorrow, and fear not, that tranny is gonna get stripped, cleaned, and Peloquined








I would have got more done this weekend but I was at my Buddys wedding! I'd like to wish Jody and his new wife Nicky the best of luck! (Not least because they've gone on honeymoon in my old Golf syncro!







) Incidentally, Jodys mk1 Rocco is "Beautiful Stock mk1 #2" on Kirstens site: http://www.funksoulkitty.org/jody/jody.html 
That's all folks, more as it comes........










_Modified by polov8 at 6:22 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

I have one question a bit off topic








I noticed you’re using the black and yellow coolant sensor this is from an ABA engine you have part #? 
I couldn’t fined one
You’re using it because of the instrument cluster?
I hooked up the original 1.8T sensor it works good with the DTA but the cluster when engine in normal running temperatures just keeps going up as if the engine is overheating big time 
I was told to use the black and yellow sensor because it gives the same values to the ECU but also the proper values to the gauge
Hey Kirsten from what I could see you’re using the 1.8T sensor
How did you get yours working with the cluster did you have any problems?



_Modified by talx at 7:31 PM 4-11-2005_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_I have one question a bit off topic








I noticed you’re using the black and yellow coolant sensor this is from an ABA engine you have part #? 
I couldn’t fined one
You’re using it because of the instrument cluster?
I hooked up the original 1.8T sensor it works good with the DTA but the cluster when engine in normal running temperatures just keeps going up as if the engine is overheating big time 
I was told to use the black and yellow sensor because it gives the same values to the ECU but also the proper values to the gauge

I'm using the yellow sensor as it's what came as standard on the '97 Audi A3 AGU motor, that i took the wiring from. I ditched the drive by wire throttle system, the 4 wire coilpacks that are so troublesome, and all the other emissions crap that came with the AUM engine. 
I've yet to discover how well it'll cope with the stock temp guage, but it may be that an inline resistor or something might correct any inaccuracy. I have about three spare yellow sensors, and several of the later ones in both black and green (not sure what the difference is, but the junkyard let me have them for free







)

_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_Hey Kirsten from what I could see you’re using the 1.8T sensor
How did you get yours working with the cluster did you have any problems?

Curious to know this too! I may or may not swap the sensor in the future.


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

I am using the stock AWP sensor.
Indeed...it does have to be re-calibrated. Shocky is sporting a nifty neato resistor in line with the wiring for the coolant temp sensor at the relay board. It bring the range down to useable although still reads a bit higher than stock.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*

And another thing, 
whats up with the stock oil warmer above the filter? 
Don'tcha know dem things like to mix oil & water?

TBerk


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*

I have a sweet Volvo 940 turbo oil cooler waiting to go on, but i stil need a sandwich plate and pipes before it can, so for the time being, the stock oil cooler/mixer can stay. On the plus side, it's done next to no miles, so it is in good condition at least. 
I'll have some engine mount pics soon i hope, but I've run out of steel like an idiot, and i can't find any on a Saturday








I think I'll go to the junkyard instead and liberate some battery lead from a BMW!







Hot tip for battery relocation, BMWs have them in the trunk, so are a good source for cable and stuff


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Looking good. I'll make sure I travel those few extra miles to your place next time.


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I'll have some engine mount pics soon i hope, but I've run out of steel like an idiot, and i can't find any on a Saturday









Tsk Tsk Andy....
Still no steel?? You ran out days ago! Shoulda had me bring some to the GTG for you.....
I am an expert at airplane travel with a variety of metals in your checked luggage.....and just think of all that weight you probably had to spare too seeing as how you were suddenly bumperless etc. although with new exhaust....








Like I said..... Tsk Tsk.....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Tsk Tsk Andy....
Still no steel?? You ran out days ago! Shoulda had me bring some to the GTG for you..... 
 
The Shme of it







How quickly can Online metals ship to the UK???








Yeah, you're right, I ran out days ago, but I've been working for the last few days too, which hinders my ability to get to the metal shop. Don't worry, next time I'll make sure I place a decent sized order with you!










_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_I am an expert at airplane travel with a variety of metals in your checked luggage.....and just think of all that weight you probably had to spare too seeing as how you were suddenly bumperless etc. although with new exhaust....








Like I said..... Tsk Tsk.....








 
Yes I'm aware of your metal carring prowess







And with hindsight I would have ordered some steel from you......and some aluminum








I might have been bumperless, but I was Wheeled








Tsks duly noted though


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

looking good, Andy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so much time & dedication (and of course, money) has gone into this project and it shows! Quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I have a sweet Volvo 940 turbo oil cooler waiting to go on, but i still need a sandwich plate and pipes before it can, so for the time being, the stock oil cooler/mixer can stay. On the plus side, it's done next to no miles, so it is in good condition at least. 

Cool beans! I also have a Turbo Volvo cooler, but I must flip the same problem you have, only it's not a lack of steel- it's a lack of fittings.
The ends of my oil cooler hose don't match the sandwich plate I have.








Oh, well, enough commiseration. Bravo on your progress, now Back to Work!

TBerk


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*

Yay, I finally got some steel!








Only got it today, so spent this evening fabbing up the start of the left hand tranny mount. 
































It's just tacked together for now, to make sure it's all right, which it seems to be, so now I'll make up the plates to box it all in, then take it to TIG school on Saturday and finish it all off. Then I'll remove the old mounting rubber and get it all powdercoated satin black like the brake linkage brackets.
Once this mount is all welded up, I'll look into the rear mount, which may end up similar to stock A1, or may not. I want to try out a few ideas to reduce the amount of engine movement, which is going to be pretty relavent on a car with around 300lb/ft torque. I'll probably start on that at the weekend, and post up picks as they come. 
I'll also be making up the brackets to fit the intercooler and radiator. but i might not weld the brackets onto the intercooler for a few weeks, as i have to learn how to weld Aluminum first












_Modified by polov8 at 6:27 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

Got the top and bottom plates made up and tacked in place now. I'm hoping that by the time the joints are seem welded, the edges chamfered slightly, and it's all powdercoated, it should look as good as factory








Don't worry, I do know that the old mount that's still in the loop is at the wrong angle, that's deliberate, and was just to make sure the centre tube was halfway up and down, as it will be when the correct mount is fitted and the weight is on it. As it is, the tranny is supported in the right position by jacks. 
































As soon as this one's welded up, I'll fit it temporarily and start on the rear mount. which i'm hoping to have ready to weld up by the end of the weekend. Then i need to make up a front crossmember brace, lower strut brace/X-bar, etc..... So much to do!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

MAde up the pipe to the brake booster this evening, it's all VAG parts from one source or another, with the exception of the black braided hose, which came courtesy of a friendly BMW 3 series. Nice stuff to, it's wire reinforced! It's a ba$tard to cut! 








I may or may not use that vacuum take off for something. depends on how many i need. I have to take vacuum to the BOV, the boost guage, the MAP sensor, and take a manifold pressure feed to the waste gate, so i may or may not require it.








Also started work on a front crossmember brace, and will pick up another front mounting cup to seam weld as hybrid suggested.








Pics as things happen......


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

That mount looks great!
-Rich


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Ok I checked out the read....what do I win


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Look at you, with your Norma clamps, with the little squeeze-fastened-OEM-type clamping system.
You're as picky as I wish I had time to be!!!!
Beautiful work.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Look at you, with your Norma clamps, with the little squeeze-fastened-OEM-type clamping system.
You're as picky as I wish I had time to be!!!!
Beautiful work.

HHAHAHAHA! One person noticed!!







It was all worth while! 
Ok, confession time, not all of those norma clips are from VAG cars!!!!







there are a few from..... dare i say it........French cars!















The shame of it


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Impressive build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Loving the quality and time you are putting into the fabrication of the mounts. I am following closely as i have toyed with the idea of cable shift for a couple of years now


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

Why did you decide to make the mount so that it bolts to the side of the tranny, instead of over the hump on the tranny?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
there are a few from..... dare i say it........French cars!

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A Renault i hope!


















_Modified by -camber at 3:25 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_Why did you decide to make the mount so that it bolts to the side of the tranny, instead of over the hump on the tranny?


A few reasons. 
Firstly, the lugs are out of line with the bracket on the chassis rail, so it would have had a 90 deg bed in it to get from lugs to mounts. 
Second, the lugs are threaded inside, and so would really need an extra nut on the rearmost of the two .
Thirdly, the space on the front lug is really tight due to the proximity of the shifter mechanism. 
Fourthly, the tranny mount on the mk4 golf only bolts on one side of the lugs just like that, and they don't seem to fall out, so i'm not worried.









_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A Renault i hope!

















Even worse...... It was a Citreon!








Just an aside, everyone should have a good look around all the other cars in the junkyards as there are lots of instances where cllips of one manufacturer are used by others too.


----------



## jof171 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (TBerk)*

Hurry up and get some more pics up Andy!I can't be bothered to drive to your house dude.







These people need to see all your pervy little details


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (jof171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jof171* »_Hurry up and get some more pics up Andy!I can't be bothered to drive to your house dude.







These people need to see all your pervy little details









You could always drive the *4 miles* to my house







You can pick up the tranny too, cos i can't be arsed to move it








Made up the beginnings of the front crossmember brace, still got to final weld it, but it fits really neatly, and should look pretty cool when it's all powdercoated. I've kept paterns and drawings so i can make more at some point

























Then i rummaged through my (now very extensive) pile of hoses to sort out the top and bottom hoses. The top one is Polo i think, although i can't remember, but it just required a little trim and now it's a perfect fit.
















The bottom hose is one of the original 20v hoses trimmed, then a section of tube rescued from the junkyard, turns out it was from a Vauxhall astra deisel so it's GM!!!!







h

























I started on the rear mount, but soon realised it was an idea to make sure the downpipe wasn't going to cook it, so ended up making a start on that instead. A little more convoluted than I'd planned, but hell, it doesn't get too close to anything, and when it's all TIG'd it'll look pretty nice. The part in the tunnel might be a little tricky, as it's a tight fit for a 3" downpipe in there, especially over the sway bar! It will go, but i think the rear mount is going to be key in it not banging around. 








































So that's where things are at the moment, i haven't had time at the weekends to do as much as i'd like, due to helpig my buddy sort some things on his Golf syncro so he could sell it. I owed him a favour, so i can't complain. Plus last week, i helped my Dad pick up his new Rocco, which you can see here: http://www.funksoulkitty.org/jody/jody.html when it was with it's previous owner 










_Modified by polov8 at 10:25 PM 5-13-2005_


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

You know Andy, I'm going to be honest. I've been too lazy to read through this whole thread just because it was so detailed and long. But I just did, and all I have to say is:
*DEAR GOD, ALL HAIL!!!*


----------



## Dumitru (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Dr Dub UK)*









Holly smoke! That's the first car I ever drove! I was 6, and then again for real when I was 14! 
On topic: I'm paying close attention, I'll probably do this next summer....
keep the details coming, please and thanks!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_You know Andy, I'm going to be honest. I've been too lazy to read through this whole thread just because it was so detailed and long. But I just did, and all I have to say is:
*DEAR GOD, ALL HAIL!!!* 

I know what you mean, I hardly ever read the posts with big paragraphs! That's why I've tried to include as many photos as possible.







I just need more picture hosting space now!









_Quote, originally posted by *Dumitru* »_ On topic: I'm paying close attention, I'll probably do this next summer....
keep the details coming, please and thanks!












































I hope you do, it's a learning curve for sure, but well worth while!










_Modified by polov8 at 9:55 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wow, your Dads Rocco looks a beaut. River blue is it not? Is that to be kept standard.
My Dad was boring last week and bought a Merc http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , I did end up with his Passat though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh yeah, just in case you get any ideas next time you pass my house.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

Looking good Andy, It does take time for sure with all the fiddling about.

Who was the manufacturer of the urethane rack mounts ??, my powerflex wouldnt fit on the steering column side







, so I had to use the daggy rubber original one.
cheers,
Grant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IsciroccoI (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

Yo foo, whats up, hows it going. I never see yah online anymore so i thought ide drop yah line in your thread. Cool piz btw. Im not eating oatmeal this morning. I boiled watter and then realized... IM OUT! ahh oh no. So instead i enjoyed a nice noisey morning with my rice crispys heh. Hey, question about those euro bumps. The greenys, do euros look good painted? 2'nd don tyou have to take old paint off before you can repaint or wil it stay on fine? And third, I found some (bor--bay) rims on a bee-mer. Unfortunatly 5 lug. Can i convert? I wish my engine was as pretty and clean as yours dude. Peace out man!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (IsciroccoI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccodingo* »_Looking good Andy, It does take time for sure with all the fiddling about.

Who was the manufacturer of the urethane rack mounts ??, my powerflex wouldnt fit on the steering column side







, so I had to use the daggy rubber original one.
cheers,
Grant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah tell me about all the fiddling! Put it on, measure it up, take it off, cut it up, weld it together, put it on, swear at it, throw tools around, take it off, cut it up.....etc.








Steering rack mouts are prothane, and they fited pretty well, but they don't compress like the rubber ones as your tightening them up, so it's really easy to stress the studs and shear one off. I tokk a file to the drivers side one, just to allow me to get the bracket tightened all the way. I didn't like to leave a gap, and it was more than i was willing to heave on the studs to get bracket touching body mount!









_Quote, originally posted by *IsciroccoI* »_Yo foo, whats up, hows it going. I never see yah online anymore so i thought ide drop yah line in your thread. Cool piz btw. Im not eating oatmeal this morning. I boiled watter and then realized... IM OUT! ahh oh no. So instead i enjoyed a nice noisey morning with my rice crispys heh. Hey, question about those euro bumps. The greenys, do euros look good painted? 2'nd don tyou have to take old paint off before you can repaint or wil it stay on fine? And third, I found some (bor--bay) rims on a bee-mer. Unfortunatly 5 lug. Can i convert? I wish my engine was as pretty and clean as yours dude. Peace out man!

Rice crispys are the cereal of kings, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise








Re the bumps, the greenys are in need of a repaint anyway, as there are a few scuffs, notheing serious tho, i think the best aproach in terms of painting is to flat the paint that's on them, and then prime them, or possibly etch prime them, then paint them as normal.
BMW 5 lug is 5x120mm pcd whereas VW is 4x100mm or 5x100 on later cars. you could use an adapter, however the other problem with BMW wheels is that they have alot more offset than VW's. Your car ill have 6x14 with an offset of et38 i think, but the BMW is likely to be around et20, so the wheel will stick out 18mm more assuming it's the same width, BUT you will need an adapter so that will add another 20mm or so, taking the offset to zero, then if the wheel is wider, itwill stick out by half the difference between the BMW wheels and your original wheels. so all in all, they just plain won't fit unless you get some seriously modified arches. Sorry








Thanks for the compliments re the engine, I'm sure you could clean yours up too, it's all about time, not money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's why it still doesn't work tho......


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I'm sure you could clean yours up too, it's all about time, not money. 






























.......lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of time........
41 days and counting...





























Looking good Andy


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_





























.......lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of time........
41 days and counting...





























Looking good Andy









Thanks Kirsten







I swear I've started dreaming about cleaning parts up now. I have had dreams about scoring cool parts in the junkyard, I think that may be a sign of a serious mental disease....











_Modified by polov8 at 10:29 PM 5-13-2005_


----------



## diddle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I was falling asleep once thinking about car stuff....then realized I had been chanting _volkswagen_ for a couple minutes under my breath.







I stopped caring about how much energy I put torwards _thinking_ about my car a while ago though.








I hope when I get the money to rebuild my whole car, that I can keep this much attention to detail the whole way through. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (diddle)*

I have now seen it in person and I can honestly say that the attention to detail is amazing. If Andy was a quality control inspector at Karmann, no cars would ever have got out of the factory gates.
My Storm is shameful in comparison.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_I have now seen it in person and I can honestly say that the attention to detail is amazing. If Andy was a quality control inspector at Karmann, no cars would ever have got out of the factory gates.


Thanks Rich, the big problem with being so anal is everything is taking ages. Where's funksoulkitty when you need her!








If i was quality control inspector at Karmann during the wonder years ('74 to '81) I'd be in seveth heaven, but no cars would have got out without some serious rust proofing, meaning that there would be alot more mk1's about still!










_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_
My Storm is shameful in comparison.

Your Storm is fine, more than fine, and your interior is beautiful. You should post up more pics, cos it's a great car








In other news: This weekend should see the majority of the downpipe finished, and i WILL get the rear mount finalised, as it's holding other things up too. If there's any time left, I'll do a bit of wiring or something.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy where are the daily updates...








if been clicking refresh for 2 weeks now and my fingers are getting sorta numb!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

WOW, nearly a month since my last update








Well I'd love to say I've done alot more, but I haven't. Been busy with work and other things, not least of which is going to the US the other week for Dubwars!







It was great to finally meet some of the guys I've talked to on here, Will, Andy, Charles, Mitch, Doug, and catch up with several others too. Had a great time, and thanks to everyone who supplied beer, food, and entertainment!
Picked up a few things whilst I was out there like a very cool hybrid oil pan from ECS tuning, which has a steel bottom so it dents instead of smashing in the event of incident! Also some silicone hoses, an air filter, and some other stuff from ATP , and a pair of new H1 inner lamps from Chucky! Thanks for those dude! Here's a pic of the oilpan...
















Well back home and with renewed enthusiasm, I figured I ought to do something on the poor girl. So despite the handicap of the Great British weather, I started out by making an inlet pipe for the turbo, using my newly acquired rubber 90deg and air filter from ATP. 
































I modified one of the original brackets from the engine to use as a steady for the air filter. It's mounted usig some flexible captive nuts i found on a Polo, and uses a bushed mount onto the filter. Between all these, and the inherent flexibility of the filter, and the 90 deg on the turbo, there's more than enough give to account for engine movement. It mounts to the position previously occupied by the washer bottle, which will be in the trunk. Please note the VW logo on the bracket in the last pic !!
















































And of course, some more Norma Goodness 








Here are some of my other minor triumph this weekend. I finally mounted the intercooler to the car! I decided that the previous system of having it sat on blocks of wood, was both heavy, and a potential fire hazard, so found some cool rubber bushed thingies and then made a bracket for the top. I woulda made two, but it was pissing with rain, and there was Formula 1 on TV so........
















































So that's where I am as of now, I'll try and get some more done soon. I need to buy a couple of 2.5" Aluminum U-bends to complete my IC tubing, then get it all TIG'd. I may do it myself, but Aluminum is tricky stuff, so i may leave it for someone who'll do a neat job.










_Modified by polov8 at 7:03 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

What??? This thing STILL isnt running?? 
Lazy Brits..... Hows about that Polo eh?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Rabbit 16v)*

Hey Chris! How's it going? Hope to see you again over the summer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Whats up man! You coming to WW right? Hopefull my '76 will be out of the paint shop by then. Its only been there for about 8 months. :crazy:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Good stuff, bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anytime you get tired of the weather there, you know what to do.







...Of course we just had an earthquake this morning.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Well, I had the pleasure of seeing Elly in the flesh on Saturday and I must say that the pics really don't do justice to Andy's hard work and attention to detail (point in question the airfilter bracket - how many of us would have just used a self-tapper?). It truly is one awesome piece of work.
I also had the pleasure of meeting Dr.Dub and next time you hear him deriding the condition of his Storm don't believe him, it's probably better than 98% of the Storms out there.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

Thanks for that Mr.B. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks for the loan of the brochure. I have now scanned it and will post it back to you. And thanks for the dizzy and TCI. I will try them out at the weekend.
Did you have a good journey back to Surrey?


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

No worries. 179 miles in 2hrs - quite eventful


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

WOW, It's been a while since I updated this! 
Well, let's cut to the chase, Here's the rear mount, or most of it at least







There will be a bit extra on it, but this mounts the thing in the car, and allows me to carry on with other more important stuff, so it'll do for now
































Next up, I needed a fuel filter, and unfortunately there wasn't room under the rear where I'd wanted to mount it, and the air filter was occupying all the room on the iner fender, so I chose to mount it on the chassis, where it comes down from the leg to meet the A-arm mount. The bracket is robed from a deisel A3 Golf, and the filter is for Passat W8! I think it should be entirely adequate! 
















Now, due to how tight everything is at the front end, I decided it'd be a good idea to mount the headlamps. So out came the NOS headlamp mounting brackets, along with the new headlamps, and on it all went
































On the inside, clearance for the intercooler and pipework is critical, but it should all work out fine. I found these funky plastic rear bezels for the inner H1's, which came from a BMW 3 series. they look better than the steel ones, and won't corrode. I have new plugs for them, so when it's all wired in, it should all look completely factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Next up, I've completed the downpipe now, although i failed to get pics of it all finally welded, but here's one of the final design after it'd been tacked together. All I can say is having a 3" downpipe on an A1 car is not straightforward, especially when it has steering racks and sway bars to avoid!








One thing it doesn't have to avoid now, is the gear selector system, as it's all mostly inside the car. there is only about 10mm sticking into the tunnel, and all the cables run inside the car. cutting the hole out was a bit scary, but my dads Dewalt jigsaw made light work of it
























Other fab work came in the form of the throttle cable bracket, which is required as the engine was originally DBW, and so there was no provision for one on the manifold. This one bolts to two lugs underneath the manifold.
























So that's about it for now, here's what she looks like right now, I'm just hoping that there's some better weather on the way, as all recent efforts to do work on her have been met with rain
















I'l hopefully have some more to report this weekend!


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

you.......are........god..........


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Help me build me motor?

I''ll buy ya a beer.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

Hes english, he doesn't drink beer. He drinkes ale or lagger...larger...logger...lorger..........he drinks ale..
Besides, he has to find me my motor first


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*

Then pop over here and just breath on mine...that should be good for 12 horses!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Bitter actually, larger sucks, and nobody gets a motor until mine works


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Well if you didn't tell anyone it didn't work, then no one would know the difference. If your motor ran on sexiness, you'd be pulling down ferrari style laps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slow90GL8v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

nice to see her coming along. Wothersee 06 is looking like a no go for me, but you better have her done for 07?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (slow90GL8v)*

wow, simply amazing.







wish i had time/money/help to do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Nice headlights!








1: 'Bout time you did some work.
2: It won't rain here 'till December or Jan.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Nice headlights!








1: 'Bout time you did some work.
2: It won't rain here 'till December or Jan. 









I hate you


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'll take some of that rain....havn't rained here for 10-14 days and my allergy is driving me insane...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Bitter actually, larger sucks, and nobody gets a motor until wiz get his pictures of the 034EFi install so me and him can make life for 1000's of kids across the globe.


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Good stuff, bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Think you can have that downpipe replicated, about 16mm taller though?


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*

[email protected]#^(*&^!!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

WOW, two updates in three days! Either I'm working really fast, or I took some more pictures...
OK, I admit, it's the latter.








But you guys like pictures right???
Well, here are some of the down pipe in its new home, the extra 02 bung is for the wideband i have.
























This pic shows how low the lowest part of the downpipe sits. It's actually no lower than the front sway bar, or the soon to be invented front lower stressbar








This is the hole cut in the firewall for the shifter cables.
















This is the slightly less than direct path in which the cables take. It looks bad, but the shifter motion and effort is at all affected, and it'll all be completely hidden underneath the carpet, as you'll see later...








And to prove it, here it is with the soundproofing and carpet put back, and with the centre console in place too. I bent the shifter lever so it's the same angle as the stock Scirocco one. 
























Next job, now the carpet is back in the front at least, is to wire the sucker in! Expect plenty of wiring porn in the next week or so (Are you listening Kirsten? WIRING PORN!!!) 
Anyways, enjoy......










_Modified by polov8 at 12:12 AM 7-8-2005_


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

*Geez Andy, I was going to say you did some work, but after that post this is the picture I got in my head:*
Andy sitting on a couch staring out the window
Andys inner angel says "you know I should go get some work done on the car, as long as there is nothing to do".
Andy's inner devil says "**** Todd (that's Andy's inner angel's name), Andy go grab a larger and take some pictures, that'll shut those vortex guys up. Except Mitch, that guy has issues."
Todd says " Damn it Herf (that is Andy's inner devil's name), I thought I locked you in the back room. Shut the hell up before I have to hurt you again".
Herf says "Bring it on panzy, I'm not taking orders from ANYONE who plays a harp.....geez...Angel thinks he can walk all over me....".
Todd says "If you don't let Andy work on his car today, you are going to get it".
Herf says "Screw it, I warned you".
Herf then puts on earmuffs and puts on the new Greenday CD until Todd's head explodes from too much crap being pushed into it.
And this friends....is why Andy has pictures and no progress.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Hard to believe Mitch doesn't drink, huh?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Hard to believe Mitch doesn't drink, huh? 

_*very*_ hard to believe....


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Just because I don't drink doesn't mean I aren't not have killed my brain cells in other ways......wait.....


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Just because I don't drink doesn't mean I aren't not have killed my brain cells in other ways......wait.....

ah hah!!! the truth comes out!!!!, or does it??









and now since this thread has already been hijacked......
I think I remember Andy saying something about wiring porn. Well Andy, do you think your wiring porn can top pure porn???








how's that for pure porn??










_Modified by Black92EightValve at 12:32 AM 7-8-2005_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_ " Except Mitch, that guy has issues."


Never has anything more true been said. *EVER!!* 
And whilst Todd is a relatively _normal_ name, What the hell kind of name is _ *HERF* _ ????










_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Hard to believe Mitch doesn't drink, huh?























Impossible to believe. 
They say in the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king. Maybe in the land of the retarded, Mitch is king?


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_They say in the land of the blind, the one eyed man is king. Maybe in the land of the retarded, Mitch is king?































and you reminded me of this: I see said the blind man as he peed into the wind, it all comes back to me now!!!
btw, thanks for the new sig material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*









Wow...I'm actually speechless.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Chewie speaks!!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

I must crush this rebelion and get this thread backon topic!
" Nurse, pass me my solderining iron...! "


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

note, please refer to the top line of my signature


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

....and your third one too.


----------



## vwgod666 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

I have done seven 20vave conversions so far!
two of which are my own cars! 
one is a 77 scirocco with 20v t04 intercooled 
other is a corrodo g60 with 20v audi tt motor intercooled
i modified the distributor so that i can use the old type distributor,hense no crank sensor! made my life easier!
anyhow they both are fast, athough my scirroco is faster due to the fact that it is lighter than my corrodo, even thourgh my corrodo makes more power!
but anyhow
if anyone has anyquestions i will be more that happy answeing them
oh and i built all my parts that i need....hense no threehundered dollar marketed stuff,,,,alll home built!
vwgod666


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (vwgod666)*

Bad bad Geoff, no flaunting pictures of Paul's car in Andy's thread, its just not fair








And I think we all know I couldn't be king, I'd be overthrown within a matter of days, and being overthrown by the mentally handicapped is not a goal of mine in life. Yet. I'll let you guys know what I'm like when I'm drunk here in a few months when some of my ASU friends get back into town. Expect excellent posts.
Oh, and and on topic question Andy:
Are you running standalone or are you using a modified wiring harness from a 1.8T car?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
Oh, and and on topic question Andy:
Are you running standalone or are you using a modified wiring harness from a 1.8T car?















What??? Erm, ****, you caught me off guard with that one dude!! Ok, so just to confirm, that was _*YOU*_ On topic???????
Well, In case it was, and I'm not actually holucinating, I'm gonna be running 034EFI stage Ic engine management. see here: http://www.034efi.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The system seems very user friendly, and the management came with a map already installed for a very similar spec engine, so should i theory be about 95% of the way there already. It'll of course need some fine tuning, but I have an innovate LM-1 wideband settup, so I can data-log whilst driving, then tweek the map to optimise it. Huge props to Javad at 034 for being a top bloke, and putting up with me when I visited 034 last month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

i can't find the words! 
you are my VW hero!


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (diabolical1)*

Hahaha, yes, that was me on topic. That was just one of the things I wasn't sure about. Also Geoff had no idea what I was talking about when I told him abour raising the shift mechanism, apparently he's a "visual learner", so your post saved the day.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

You know what really bugs me? EVERY TIME I see pics of Paul's car my pants get tight. Having seen it in person makes it worse.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

yes, Paul's car is pure porn, 100%. It almost needs to be sensored, or have some sort of warning label attatched, as that much porn should not be legal. Anyway, to post something on topic (which does seem to be a rarity in this forum) Andy, I cannot wait for you to get that car running, not only that, but it would be great if you were to move over here to the states and bring her with you, then we could have some serious NC-17 porn action going on


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

Andy, WHEN you do get that running, I demand video footage, with sound. High quality sound. 5.1 sound. Screw it, Andy, send me a DVD. 
And Paul, ban Geoff for his offensive and almost untrue signature!!
Haha, page 5, post 1, 11:21 PM. So tired.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
And Paul, ban Geoff for his offensive and almost untrue signature!!
Haha, page 5, post 1, 11:21 PM. So tired.

ahh, but it wasn't me that said it, I'm just quoting someone else








Mind you I don't disagree, but you see it's not a matter of where it could grasp it, it's a simple matter of physics. A 1 oz bird could not carry a 1 lb coconut. You see to maintain air speed velocity.....


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black92EightValve* »_ahh, but it wasn't me that said it, I'm just quoting someone else








Mind you I don't disagree, but you see it's not a matter of where it could grasp it, it's a simple matter of physics. A 1 oz bird could not carry a 1 lb coconut. You see to maintain air speed velocity.....

Yes...I see. You just have to know these things when you're a king


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

HEY!!







Go away! Stop corrupting the mechanical purity of my thread!








Go start your real names thread you thread stealer


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Sorry...ummm...on topic huh......
Since I'm too damn busy (busy=lazy) to look through the rest of the thread, what are you doing for internals? Are you keeping everything stock for now? Custom cut cams or forged rods, anything like that? What about headwork Andy? Is there any porting, polishing, valvework, the likes of that? Also is the tranny the six speed from the 1.8T or did you mount an older 5 speed to it to save weight?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Internals are stock for now, Phase 2 will involve internals, more CC's, a big port head, maybe some porting and some cams, different turbo, equal length manifold, oh yeah, and 4wd








The tranny is an 02J 5 speeder, cos the 02M 6 speed weighs to much for my liking. Also, the 6 speeder involves hacking when you fit it in an A1 car, and I don't like that idea much.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

4WD? You going to rip a haldex system into there? Either way, last I heard Haldex and Syncro required cutting or beating the hell out of the tunnel to get it to fit








Or did someone find a Ralleye? Ohhhhh I hate you....


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_The tranny is an 02J 5 speeder, cos the 02M 6 speed weighs to much for my liking. Also, the 6 speeder involves hacking when you fit it in an A1 car, and I don't like that idea much. 








News to me.......


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

I thought you had to chop a chunk out of the chassis web to get clearance for the diff on those? Oh well, it's still a heavy monster of a tranny, Although it's no doubt bullet proof








Any pics of your O2M install?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

Nope, no cutting, but the rear mount is pretty tight. I have some pics, but no real good ones, and none hosted right now. Kirsten took some engine bay shots this weekend though


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black92EightValve* »_
I think I remember Andy saying something about wiring porn. Well Andy, do you think your wiring porn can top pure porn???

Well, that all depends how much you like wires now doesn't it? I like em alot! Especially when the sparks stay inside them! 
So here's my wiring job, the inside bit at least. There'll be pics of the engine loom all done tomorrow or the day after.








So to begin, what does the inside of Andy's car look like? Well, last week, it looked a little like this!
























Hmm, well, thanks to mr Bentley, making head and tail of all that wasn't so bad, and after a little snipping here and there, some surplus wiring was lost, to make way for the engine loom as it made its way to the fusebox, and onwards to the ECU
































Whilst in there, it would've been rude not to add a few extra relays right? So a couple of VW's finest #53's (40A each







) and that's the 4x130w H1's covered me thinks
































So with that covered it was time to add mr 034EFI Stage 1c to the mix








RHD is not good for ECU mounting, as instead of the passenger side being devoid of other things, you have the fusebox, and at the drivers side you have the pedal box and column, so the best place I could come up with was on the underside of the parcel tray, but i didn't want any visable fixings, so i bonded two brackets to the underside with Areldite, and it mounts to these. It's all but invisable when everything's back together, and the plug to the laptop couldn't be easier to get at. the loom and power leads tuck up nicely behind. 








































In other mechanical news, I finally got around to fitting the new two part sump. the steel bottom means it dents instead of smashes should you hit something. Sump off, and the inside are pure perfection! No dirt in this baby
















you have to swap the pick up pipe too.








Went on a treat
























Bling bling huh?








So onto some more Bling, this time in the form of an oil cooler settup. Huge thanks to Sean, aka Mr Brown, for doing the deal on th cooler itself, I owe you one







I had the hoses made up to suit at a local hose specialist, and very nice they are too, and capable of holding 4500psi!!!!







I guess they'll just have to do. They bolt onto a thermostatic oil cooler take-off plate from an '88 Volvo 740 turbo, proving they are good for something.
































It'll be mounted flat like it is in the pics, with a duct to direct cold air at it, and keep stones and debris from piercing it. 
Lastly for now, I finally got around to having the transmission bead blasted, and then painted it. I will be stripping it down and swaping in some alternative ratios, but it's much nicer to strip a claen tranny, than a corroded filthy mess. 








And so expect some trany build up pics in the next week or so








Updates as it happens, stay tuned..........


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy feel like coming to Barbados and drinking some rum?I have something like this that I just dont have the energy to tackle on my own...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Andy feel like coming to Barbados and drinking some rum?I have something like this that I just dont have the energy to tackle on my own...

Let me sleep on it ok?








Rum........... Barbados.......... hmmmmmm .........decisions decisions.......


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Good progress!!








That is gonna be one helluva clean car when it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

awe inspiring!!! i love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

i figured i should finally post in here...all i have to say is WOW...so you gonna put one of those in the back too? put the durocco to shame?


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

"4x130W H1s" ?!?!!?
Don't go cracking your new headlamp - which just arrived today btw


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

Excellent! Guess I'll be sending you another cheque then....


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

andy you do awesome electrical work...as it should be! no room/chance of electrical meanies coming to bite you in the arse later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

keep us informed


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Andy, you have not failed to impress me with a post yet....well a post in this thread. Seriously, if you ever want to build me a car, I'll buy you a beer or two








oh....and rent-a-crate? BWAHAHAHAHAHA, best company idea.


----------



## sundodger (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Master cyl is a 25.4mm unit from an Audi V8. Servo is from a '90 Passat. I wouldn't normally go above a 22mm, but with the 4 pots, I need the volume. I'll let you in on the calipers later when i get around to fitting all that gear









Do you have the part numbers handy for the MC and Servo?
I'd like to fit something similar to my Dub, when I fit some 4 pots but I dont trust the part monkey in the local stealers to get it right.
Enjoying looking at your 20v build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







, I wish I had half your skill/patience/attention to detail. But at least as I live in the UK too, may actually get to see this one in the flesh.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Andy, you have not failed to impress me with a post yet....well a post in this thread. Seriously, if you ever want to build me a car, I'll buy you a beer or two








oh....and rent-a-crate? BWAHAHAHAHAHA, best company idea.

Call it three beers, and ok
Wierd thing about that crate is i have no knowledge of where it came fro, and judging by the phone number, it's from the US


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*








Give us our crate back.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_







Give us our crate back.

NO! I stole it, it's mine! someone call that number and find out if they're on some kind of manhunt for the guy who stole the crate....








So anyway, I stripped the tranny down this week:
















































And this is the main reason why I've stripped it, the Peloquin!
















While it's stripped down tho, I'll be swaping in some TDI gears so it's a little more cruisy. The ratios I have in mind will see 185mph at 7000rpm in 5th, and 105mph in 3rd! I know longer ratios will harm acceleratio, but it's a light car, with 300+hp, and a few other tricks, so i can't see it being slow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
More pics this weekend


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

I just came across this thread. Very nice project you have going on.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (zornig)*

Hey wow, thanks!!! Coming from you that's a compliment. I've seen your work, and it's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So with the tranny out, i figured it was an ideal opportunity to take a few pictures of the wiring in the engine bay. the engine loom is all finished as far as terminaing wire is concerned, but there is one bit of sheathing, and a few of the sheath ends to fit, I just haven't found the right ones in the junkyard yet! All of the sheathing came from the junkyard, and has just been cleaned up and cut to length. Damned if i'm paying for stuff i can get for free < Everyone shouts CHEAPSKATE >








So this is where both looms enter the engine bay: 








And these are of the unfinished headlamp/fan/horn loom:
















Here's where the engine loom goes under the brake servo linkage, and where it comes out the other side and splits off to go to the coil packs. Note the vacuum pipe that goes to the ECU's internal MAP sensor, and to the yet to be fitted boost guage:
























This is the bit where the sheathing is missing:








And these two show where it goes up to the injectors/throttle body/etc, and down to the oil pressure and temp senders:
















Updates to follow I hope..............


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

Lookin' good man. Whole lotta effort put into your project. Props to you Sir Andy!!!!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

This is all coming together really nice Andy, looking at what stuff you source from the wreckers yards, I will have to consider coming over and camping in such establishments....

Did you manage to get the gears off ???

Cheers,
Grant...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

Not yet, and if the other gearset is a straight swap, i won't bother, but until Tuesday, I won't be able to see. I have figured out that with the new ratios, it'll see about 110mph in 3rd, 150 in 4th, and the super cruisy top is geared to around 200mph, all at 7000rpm. 
I don't think UK junkards are anything special, It's just reccognising what you can re use. There are ALOT of junkyard parts in the engine bay, and most were either dirt cheap, or free ( It helps to be a regular







) 
So what came from the junkyard?? 
The engine
The Tranny
The oil cooler take off
All of the coolant hoses
All of the little stainless hose clips
All of the wiring sheathind, and ends. 
Lots of electrical plugs
The Brake servo
The master cylinder
The driveshafts
That's just the engine bay. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_It helps to be a regular 

Are you now a Deatons 'Prefered customer' ? 
Maybe they should sponsor you when it's finished.








Looking good Andy. Any ETA for it to be driving through Wingfield ?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_Are you now a Deatons 'Prefered customer' ? 

Are you kidding, I've got a Deatons platinum card







( They've just got a '91 scala in btw, inj too)

_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_Looking good Andy. Any ETA for it to be driving through Wingfield ?

Thanks Rich!! As for the ETA, I have no idea, I really don't. But I'm not rushing anything on this car, as people may have noticed! Partly cos I want to do as good a job as possible, and partly cos funds are minimal.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I want to see you set the record for fastest top speed for a brick. Break that 150 barrier








I'm sure VW will let you run the Nardo


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Scala in Deatons? Excellent. 
Looks like I'm off to sunny Staveley on Friday then. I have a feeling that it will have no bumpers though.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

The rear was rusted to hell inside, and the lamps on one side were screwed, but otherwise, it's all there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Darnit! your car is making mine look like a junkyard reject...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Mats, trust me, your car is waaaaay better looking than mine right now







You'll have the edge over her in the looks dept for some time yet!
If ANYONE has any mk1 fenders, must be rust free and genuine VAG, I NEED!! BAAD!!
Currently in the US right now, collecting more porn, so will have an update coming earlyish next week


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Where you at foo?
Come say hi if you can!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I'm in Seattle for a few days ( too few ) so it's a long walk to LA, otherwise I'd be there. Don't even get to see my other Scirocco this trip








Get to see Shocky jr though, so it's all good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Cool cool. So I guess it's hasta November then!








Tell.....nevermind, I'mma call you right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

.......and leave a message.








Call me before you bounce! 


_Modified by veetarded at 5:42 PM 8-11-2005_


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*

It's ok Andy, if I was going home I wouldn't be there till next week, looks like I woulda missed you anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
November it is!!! All rejoice and sing praise!!!!!! Oh and since this is an English guy's thread......god save the queen


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
November it is!!! All rejoice and sing praise!!!!!! Oh and since this is an English guy's thread......god save the queen









<salutes and sings the national anthem>


----------



## luftwaffe (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

I have seen everything that there is on the face of the planet . But you are a complete geniuse. Can I have you build my next project car. My choice of car is a 2000 jetta glx. My choice of power plant a R36 twin turbo. I would fly you to an all exclusive to the Bahamas for two weeks. sound like adeal. Do you work for anyone?
Cheers , Rob


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (luftwaffe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luftwaffe* »_I have seen everything that there is on the face of the planet . But you are a complete genius. Can I have you build my next project car. My choice of car is a 2000 jetta glx. My choice of power plant a R36 twin turbo. I would fly you to an all exclusive to the Bahamas for two weeks. sound like adeal. Do you work for anyone?
Cheers , Rob

Genius? I don't think so. I haven't done anything that hasn't been done before, but I appreciate the compliment. I take way too long to build you a car in two weeks tho








So anyway, I'm back from the States, and it isn't raining, so it should be open season on working on my car, but it isn't.....








Aside from being Broke, which is a minor inconvenience, I'm without some critical parts that I was hoping to return with. A Clutch, and some Aluminum U-bends to make the intercooler pipework from. Both of these will be on their way to the UK pretty soon I hope, but in the mean time, I'm kind of stuck as to what I can do. 
Here's what I brought back with me this time







Although not everything in this picture is from this trip








The big Eurosport box, and the sump pan, donut, CV joint, and pulley are for other people. 
This is mine tho








































And also, you can take brake fluid on planes !







Hey, you don't know if you don't try right?








Brought back a few tools too. I think next time, all I'll bring back is tools http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















And so the other things are things I've bought in the UK, but not needed yet, so I thought I'd add them to this pic. First off, some oil ("WOW" I hear you all cry! "Oil, no way dude!" ) Nice oil tho......
















Some Mk4 rear calipers (Thanks Mr Brown! )








Some braided brake hoses, inc mk4 specific rear lines for A2 use 








There is also a brake proportioning valve, but the pic didn't turn out.
So, I'll keep you all posted on what happens, but I doubt much at all will in the next week as I'm broke, and have none of the parts I need to refit the tranny, or make up IC tubes








Oh well...At least I had a good trip


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_I want to see you set the record for fastest top speed for a brick. Break that 150 barrier









There's a barrier at 150?







Didn't know that when I was passing that C5 shifting into sixth








Good stuff Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I get to replace a busted CV today


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Good stuff Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I get to replace a busted CV today









Wish I was that lucky................ *NOT!*


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

Actually, I AM kinda lucky- it started shaking the car in Montana and I still made it home (500 miles)








BTW, Lee (GeordieScirocco) took it for a spin in Illinois










_Modified by Hybrid VW at 8:58 AM 8-20-2005_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

Ahhh, very kind of you, When do i get a go







????


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Progress update: No progress has been made! 
Still waiting for some parts, and in the mean time, I've been limited in what I can do, but I did fit my brand new ABA throttle body. And then took 4 photo's of it, because it's the only thing I've done recently. 
































But at least they're from various different angles.......


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

ill get that clutch to you asap! i want to see this thing go vroom


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (I heart beavers)*

Those are pretty pictures Andy...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (I heart beavers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I heart beavers* »_ill get that clutch to you asap! i want to see this thing go vroom

I wasn't trying to rush you! YOu've already gone well out of your way, and I really apreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







for you


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re:*

what crazy work so far, excellent work my man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I wasn't trying to rush you! YOu've already gone well out of your way, and I really apreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







for you










awwww thank you. I should have it by next week in my hands. I just have to get it out before 9/5 because I leave for indianapolis for work. so I need to get it out by then!

weeeeeeeee


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (I heart beavers)*

New development!








Got these in the mail today
























so at last I can spend the weekend doing something constructive!







I can't weld all the pipes together, but if i can get everything cut to the right lengths, angles, and shapes, I can get a place near here to TIG it together to a very high standard. I hate not being able to do it myself, but short of finding £1000 ($1700) down the back of the sofa, a TIG welder is right out of my budget for some time.








Mind you, same went for painting the engine bay, but the expense involved in buying a compressor, and all the air tools, and building a spray booth, when I don't even have a garage that a car will fit in, is ludicrous when i have a good friend who used to paint Mercedes for a living, and does superb work, at a very good price. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to paint my own car, but it's not something you can do perfectly straight off, and I would only want to paint my car the once! 
So, expect some bendy pipe pics this weekend !


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Just read through this whole thread again, hate to see it fall this far back. Oh, and running by June huh?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

NAFTA is really doing alot of great things for la raza...even in the UK
















any reason why you went with the ABA piece over a regular 1.8t cable throttle?


_Modified by -camber at 9:29 PM 8-30-2005_


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_. Oh, and running by June huh?









2006


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

ANDY-
I had seen pictures of your engine bay on one of your projects before. I thought you did use a TIG.
Obviously wasn't gas..probably not stick.
I assume a MIG is what you used?
If so what type, I liked your welds and I'm in the market for an upgrade from my stick welder.
-Rob


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Just read through this whole thread again, hate to see it fall this far back. Oh, and running by June huh?









Shut it Blondie










_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_2006









And you!









_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1980* »_ANDY-
I had seen pictures of your engine bay on one of your projects before. I thought you did use a TIG.
Obviously wasn't gas..probably not stick.
I assume a MIG is what you used?
If so what type, I liked your welds and I'm in the market for an upgrade from my stick welder.
-Rob

I did TIG the downpipe, but in order to do that I needed to:
A, learn to TIG weld
B, Aquire a TIG welder
Not having $1500 kicking around and my own personal welding instructor, I enrolled at my local technical college for a ten week saturday course and proceded to abuse the facilities







Worked out pretty well, as I can say I welded it myself, and I didn't even try until the tutor had said I'd reached a good standard on Stainless. It was purged whilst welding, so the welds are as smooth on the inside as they are on the outide.
Unfortunately, the course was too short to learn to weld the aluminum intercooler pipework, so I'll get a local specialist to do that after I've cut it all to length etc, hopefully in the next couple of weeks.


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_
any reason why you went with the ABA piece over a regular 1.8t cable throttle?


It has a three wire throttle position sensor, which is easy to wire up, it has a single vacuum output on the bottom, which clears the hood better than the stock one, and it has minimal shrouding of the throttle valve unlike the 2.0 ones i found here. 
Plus it's made in mexico, continuing the multi national theme http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On the other hand, it's made in mexico


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Pick up a book on TIG welding so you are familiar on the settings(dc electrode neg/pos etc.), and I'll learn you next time you are over; you saw what I welded together, and that was done entirely on my TIG welder.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Pick up a book on TIG welding so you are familiar on the settings(dc electrode neg/pos etc.), and I'll learn you next time you are over; you saw what I welded together, and that was done entirely on my TIG welder.























Now there's an offer I can't possibly turn down!







Will, you rock!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif With any luck, by the time I see you, I'll have everything sorted and she'll run ( Why do I keep saying these dumb ass things???? ) but I'll for sure want to weld something else aluminum in the near future. I can think of a couple of little projects that might require it.....








Can anyone reccomend a good book on TIG welding?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Can anyone reccomend a good book on TIG welding?









I've got one, but I won't be able to go check the title until next Tuesday. I'm off to the lake this afternoon after work and I ain't coming back till then....Y'all try and miss me!


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Shut it Blondie











You know, just about a year ago you couldn't call me that







Maybe I'll do something a little different this year, who wants to see a red panda!


----------



## sciroccotune (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Looking realy good mate, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_......who wants to see a red panda!









Like this???
















I think you should do it, that would be a massive improvement!!!!


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Lets see......red fur...black eyes.....large white ears.....long red ringed tail....yep, definately sounds like me.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Not sure what you spent for those MkIV rear calipers, but if you or anyone else is interested, I can get them through my work for about $100 each. (maybe less, I don't recall exactly)http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Black92EightValve at 11:24 PM 9-1-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

Hey Oldham whats the # on these plugs?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

They're PFR7B which is one heat range cooler than stock. You can find them at http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...ngine


----------



## Minker17 (Apr 2, 2004)

I need updates!!!!!


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Minker17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minker17* »_I need updates!!!!!

What he said


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Oh Damn! I forgot I was supposed to be building this thing !








I wondered why my weekend schedule was so free. oops








I'll have some pics tomorrow, although I'm so broke right now, progress is uber slow


----------



## Minker17 (Apr 2, 2004)

Can you give a rough estimate of how much this project has put you back? How was building hte motor mounts? A pain?


----------



## fastthings (May 12, 2005)

mmm, i love new parts.
complete looking work, very nice.
it will look factory when your done.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Minker17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minker17* »_Can you give a rough estimate of how much this project has put you back? 

To be honest, no, I have all the recipts and what have you, but I really don't want to have to guess what they add up to for fear of having a coronary! I'd say the engine, inc turbo, intercooler management and all associated gubbins probably owes me about £2000, or $3500 at least, but alot of that is down to all the little things that add up. 
The car was £900 ($1600) to begin with, and some of that has been recouped selling off a few parts, like the tranny, and a few other bits, so it's probably down to about $1400 now. All in, the paint will be around £2500 ($4500) when it all gets completed, and I don't mind paying that as my friend who'll be doing it is a superb painter. Suspension is a mix of nearly new used parts, and custom parts (you'll have to wait to find out what







) and so that's kept the costs down there, although it's by no means budget suspension.
Wheels you'll have seen, tyres (tires to you ) are yet to be finalised, as are the front brakes. 
I'll let you add all this up and estimate, I really don't want to think about it, but look at it this way, what can you buy for the same money that's as fast, as stylish, as indevidual, and as personal? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Minker17* »_How was building the motor mounts? A pain?

They were a little tricky, but if you have some fabrication skills, I'm sure you'll figure it out. As long as these turn out ok, I might keep a record of the dimensions and such, to help others out, but until I've tested them, I don't want to just yet.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

still hard at werk eh? So no plans on spending as much as project Shocky Jr 1.8t? 
Have you guys seen these plug-and-play kits for 1.8t swaps into the MkIII 2.0L 8v wiring/ecu? They are pretty reasonably priced, and I wonder if it would be cheaper to buy that MkIII (cabrio/jetta/golf)wiring harness assembly, then the plug-and-play kit, then whatever extra bits from the MkIV 1.8t chassis...















Not as elegant, or pationate tho








Awesome work Andy, BTW... hit me on msn, i got that set back up, i'm [email protected]


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*

Took your sweet time dude! Haven't seen you on there in months!


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

yeah, I haven't had a operable cpu for some time now, but I got a new job with one...go figure


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

At last, some progress, all be it last weeks. I cut up the U-bends in order to make up the intercooler tubing. turns out, i have _just_ enough bends to do it the way I want it to be! Pretty fortunate given my innability to find aluminum bends of any quality in the UK.
First, the easy one. This one goes from the intercooler outlet to the throttle body, and will eventually have the blow off valve fitted to it. I have the valve and the alloy stub to attatch to the pipework, but until I'm 100% sure about positioning, it's staying off. Here is the mocked up pipework:
























The other pipe is a little more complicated, as it has to clear the hood, avoid the master cylinder reservior, take int account the engine movement (whach this space for an engine movement limiting device







) and swoop around the radiator and attatch to the intercooler. again this isn't finally welded, as I have no means to weld aluminum, so that's going to be farmed out, but I'm sure my pride can cope with that! 








































































Please ignore the 90 deg silicone coupler on the turbo outlet, it's just there as an estimater, as I don't yet have the 2">2.5" coupler just yet. 
Not quite sure what the next step is going to be, but a redesign of the throttle cable bracket is on the cards as it runs too close to the hood for comfort h







Minor detail I guess, but if I don't do it, you can bet it'll cause problems sooner or later. 
I've decided to bring the new clutch back from the US in person to save a fair bit on shipping, so as I intend to start her up before November, I'll put the original clutch and flywheel back on, just for initial testing.
More reports as things happen


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

Dude---are you gonna be able to close your hood?


----------



## RUonWEED (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Very elegant. i have been watching your build for a while. everything in your bay is so simple, yet obviously it took a lot of planning to make it look that way. 
i decided a few months ago to put an AEB 20v in my rabbit. im now up to the intercooler/ piping stage, and i was wondering what are the dimensions on your intercooler. also, where did you get your piping from? i havent been able to find good aluminum local either.
keep up the good work.









EDIT: also, where did you get that nifty donut?


_Modified by RUonWEED at 6:16 PM 9-10-2005_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wow! THis car is amazing. I'm buying a 87 Scirocco tomorrow for my daily driver but this is an incredible car.
I have to ask, how did you wire that newer motor into the older car? Did you use the 1.8T fuse block? The reason I ask is this:








That is a 2001 2.8L V6 from an Audi A6 in the engine bay of my 1987 Fox Wagon. I know that you Europeans never got Foxes but I have absolutley no idea how I'm going to wire this. Seeing as the engine has variable cam timing that the ECU monitors and adjusts on the fly ( ! ) or so I've been told, I need to stick with the stock 120pin ECU. The Fox ran on CIS Basic so it never even had an ECU to start with!
Anyway, sorry for the thread hijack. You have an amazing car going here and an a-friggin-mazing attention to detail. I'm hoping to have my beast running for Waterfest '06 so hopefully I'll meet you there.
Again, wow, and I plan to keep my eyes on this thread for sure.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RUonWEED* »_
i decided a few months ago to put an AEB 20v in my rabbit. im now up to the intercooler/ piping stage, and i was wondering what are the dimensions on your intercooler. also, where did you get your piping from? i havent been able to find good aluminum local either.

The intercooler came from a place in WA via Ebay. here's a link to thier ebay store: http://stores.ebay.com/Extreme...QtZkm
My core is 20x7x3" I think, though it was a long time ago, so I could have forgotten. If you contact them, they'll build you an intercooler to your specs, subject to available cores.
The bends came from this place http://www.roadraceengineering...s.htm they do bends in mild steel, and stainless too. 

_Quote, originally posted by *RUonWEED* »_EDIT: also, where did you get that nifty donut?

The Donut came from The Chassis Shop : http://www.chassisshop.com/ they're not cheap, but they're the tightest tube bends you can get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_I have to ask, how did you wire that newer motor into the older car? Did you use the 1.8T fuse block? 
That is a 2001 2.8L V6 from an Audi A6 in the engine bay of my 1987 Fox Wagon. I know that you Europeans never got Foxes but I have absolutley no idea how I'm going to wire this. Seeing as the engine has variable cam timing that the ECU monitors and adjusts on the fly ( ! ) or so I've been told, I need to stick with the stock 120pin ECU. The Fox ran on CIS Basic so it never even had an ECU to start with!
Anyway, sorry for the thread hijack. You have an amazing car going here and an a-friggin-mazing attention to detail. I'm hoping to have my beast running for Waterfest '06 so hopefully I'll meet you there.
Again, wow, and I plan to keep my eyes on this thread for sure.

Firstly, great swap!!








We didn't get fox's, but we got Audi 80's which are the same thing.
ECU-wise, does the 2001 engine run DBW throttle, and does it have an imobiliser? If so, these are two things that are going to complicate your wiring big time. Also, retaining the stock ECU will limit your potential to tune it further in the future, as there aren't too many options for the none turbo 30v. 
The cam timing is something you can ignore, it only operates at idle speeds, and is to reduce emissions. My engine also has it, though I'll be ignoring it. I did put a plug onto it, but the wires don't connect to the ECU (Shhhh don't tell anyone!







) 
I used an aftermarket standalone ECU, as for my application it gives the best options for tuning, and simplicity. For example, it only has 23 wires coming out of it, and a number of those aren't used. obviously it needs a +ve and -ve from the car, and ignition switched, but apart from that, there are very few connections to the fuseboard, so I didn't see the need to replace it. 
No probs on the Thread jack, I've jacked enough in my time







Meeting you at Waterfest would mean bringing the car over from the UK, but what the hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Sweet! I didn't know I could ignore it! What standalone did you use? I'm planning on Supercharging with a PES Stage II in the future.
The 23 pin ECU would make wiring so much more simple. No immobilizer (that I'm aware of) and it is a DBW throttle but I have a way around that already. I figured out that I can modify the throttle body and add some throttle cable linkage to the outside. I can still retain the motor inside for use with cruise control!!
Thanks for the info so far. I'll def be keeping this thread in my watched list!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I'm using an 034EFI stage Ic ECU, you can find out more at http://www.034efi.com
That said, if you don't have an imobiliser, then using the stock ECU will certainly save some money!


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

True, but it is also a huge bunch more wires and I don't like wires. I like plug and play or as close to it as humanly possible. Hmmm..... Thanks for the tips. I just got my first Rocco today and I love the damn thing already.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*

Well, it's been nearly a month since anything of any kind happened to Elly, and it's not something I'm proud of, but S**t happens sometimes







. but, I did get a small amount done this weekend, if not finished, then put an idea into some kind of practice.
When i went for the engine mounts, I got HD ones, but refrained from going poly, as they're just too harsh for my liking. My overall goal for this car is to make it as uncompromised as possible, but still be capable as a comfortable car to cover long distances, handle like a lotus, be reliable like a Volkswagen (







) and Whup a 911 turbo in a straight fight







. OK, the Porsche one might be a stretch for now, but the others aren't completely out of the question, so with that in mind, I went with firm but not harsh mounts, with the intention of coming up with some way of controlling the engine movement due to torque by other means.
Whilst scouring the junkyards for precious bumpers, I happened across a particularly nasty vehicle, called a Renault Espace. It's an MPV made of plastic in France, so it was never going to be a nice car, but looking around it, i noticed a nifty little engine damper at the back of the engine bay. Being a diesel, it had made a lovely black mess of its engine bay, but I persevered and removed the damper from it's oily residence, and took it home to clean it up, give it a good hot meal, and let it fulfill its destiny as controller of the mighty 20v engine....... 
There happened to be a very useful lug on the front of the tranny, and not having powdercoated the crossmember brace yet, I figured it was a good bet as a mounting point. I cleaned up the old bracket, and shaped it to match the tube, and mocked it up for these pics:
























































I'll final weld it this week, and that should limit any engine rocking to the bare minimum. It's set up so that the engine cannot rock forward, as the damper is fully compressed, but it can rock backwards by however much compression of the rear mount allows. I'm hoping this will give a smooth vibration free idle, whilst keeping the engine under control during hard use.
Comments welcomed, do you think this will work?


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wow, thats pretty damn cool. Some of the bests parts of this thread is the ingenious stuff you're coming up with on you're own. I can't wait to see this car someday







(Still thinking of visiting Europe after I graduate)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Genius.








Does get me thinking that at rest the damper should be mid-atroke; that way the travel and rebound will minimize the engine rock in _both_ directions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Mad insane props Andy...that is some amazing work you are doing there...
Honestly, I'm not sure if I could pull off an engine swap like this and with such attention to detail not only to mention your creativity!!








I am rather inspired by the work you are doing.....I only wish I had more comprehension of it.
Hope I will see you in Cali in November. 
Cheers. 
And get that beautiful beast running!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## otaku17 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Genius.








Does get me thinking that at rest the damper should be mid-atroke; that way the travel and rebound will minimize the engine rock in _both_ directions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Ditto - that is a good idea but you are going to put the front stress bar under quite a twist. Also I would check the availability of that part before you go making it a more permanent part of the engine bay. 
It would suck to look under the hood to see that the shock has pissed itself under the load of the 1.8t







and then not be able to get a replacement. And I imagine that it would vibrate like a mother fer in the cabin with the motor not being able to move forward at all. 
I have a q though - how come you did not get an intake with the throttle body on the other side to shorten up your intake runs?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (otaku17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Does get me thinking that at rest the damper should be mid-atroke; that way the travel and rebound will minimize the engine rock in _both_ directions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *otaku17* »_Ditto - that is a good idea but you are going to put the front stress bar under quite a twist. Also I would check the availability of that part before you go making it a more permanent part of the engine bay. 
It would suck to look under the hood to see that the shock has pissed itself under the load of the 1.8t







and then not be able to get a replacement. And I imagine that it would vibrate like a mother fer in the cabin with the motor not being able to move forward at all.
 
I feel that the twist induced in the brace bar will be low enough so as to not cause a problem, and the bar is pretty sturdy. As for finding a replacement for the damper, It's a stock BOGE part, so it should be easy to find, and the Espace is still a recent car. 
Vibration may be an issue, but I'm hoping that as it's been fitted with no load at a stationary position, there shouldn't be much vibration transmission. Also it's rubber bushed at both ends.
Mounting it mid stroke might have been possible if it was a little shorter, but the lenght it is, it would stick down below the level of the spoiler if i did, so here it stays. Also it's forward rocking of the engine that i want to eliminate as much as possible as it's that which rips the rear mount to pieces, and can cause the rad support to crack. 
This is an experiment, if it doesn't work, or it causes problems, i'll either re engineer it, or take it off. It's no big deal, I think my ego can take it!







If however it does work, I'll look into ways of fitting it to other engine tranny configurations. 
The theory i have, is it's better to have a softly mounted, but well controlled engine, than one which is harshly mounted on polt mounts or whatever.

_Quote, originally posted by *otaku17* »_I have a q though - how come you did not get an intake with the throttle body on the other side to shorten up your intake runs?

I'm not sure what that would gain me. If you look at the tubing to and from the intercooler, the pipe from turbo to intercooler is about three feet long, and the one from intercooler to throttle is 10" total. If the throttle was on the other side, the pipework from the intercooler to the throttle would be 18" or so, and the tube from turbo to intercooler about 2 1/2feet, BUT it would also mean that the pipe from turbo to intercooler would have to go in place of the turbo inlet pipe, which would have to take another route, which is awkward. What I would possibly consider is fitting the throttle on the other side if i fitted a charge air cooler instaed of the intercooler. This would loose about 2' of tubing.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Has anyone else tried any kind of engine damper?








If you have, or know of pics, please post em up


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

very nice work!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Woohoo! I did something today!
It's time I sorted out the clutch actuation, so it was time to sort out the master cylinder mounting. As the original was a cable, this isn't entirely straightforward, and it's made slightly more complicated by being on a RHD car. If you imagine the stock settup, the pedal is pused at the bottom, but as the cable attatches above the pivot point, it pulls on the cable. this means if you're going to mount the master cylinder conventionally, ie in the engine bay, you have to mount it below the pivot point, and cut a hole in the firewall, along with making the reinforcement, and modifyig the pedal, just like Kirsten did for Shocky: See here But on a RHD car, the brake cross linkage is in the way. Some people have managed to mount the MC in the bay, but on both occasions that I have seen it done, it looked like Ass, so I figured I'd do it the alternative way.......
"What is this alternative way of which you speak Andy???" 
Well, I'm glad you asked. The alternative is to mount the master cyl inside the car, being pushed on by the part of the pedal that used to pull on the cable. I'm using the mk4 MC, which uses a plastic clip on the push rod, so to mount in another car, you need to either modify the pushrod, or modify the pedal. I chose to modify the pedal, so that if I ever need to replace it, it's a simple swap. Here's a comparisson of the stock pedal (on the left) and the customised pedal:








I cut the top off a mk4 pedal, and having measured the travel of the stock mk1 pedal, when the clutch is full depressed (160mm btw) I made the pedal ratio the same for the MC, which it turned out, was the same as it was in the mk4, so it must be somewhere close to being right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And so, on to the actual MC mounting. the RHD A1's are blessed with a column and pedal box all in one piece, which makes it easy to mount the MC outside of the car, and get the angles right. Making it so that the push rod doesn't bind on the body of the MC is trickier than you'd think, but it worked out ok. then it's just a case of cutting the bracket to mount it, and making a little brace. 
























































So, it's all cut, and the angles are figure dout and work fine, and there's plenty of room under the dash (RHD, so no fusebox to worry about, so tomorrow I'll weld it up, give it some paint, and mount it all up!








More pics tomorrow!

_Modified by polov8 at 1:19 PM 10-16-2005_


_Modified by polov8 at 1:23 PM 10-16-2005_


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

You are absolutely insane man, looks awesome


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Looks good Andy, reminds me of the Fiat set up on a X1.9. ( great when the cylinder starts to leak, the only down side ) Can I ask why you didnt just use the cable type mechanism, or was available cable length the prob ?


----------



## diddle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Beautiful work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (diddle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccodingo* »_Looks good Andy, reminds me of the Fiat set up on a X1.9. ( great when the cylinder starts to leak, the only down side ) Can I ask why you didnt just use the cable type mechanism, or was available cable length the prob ?
















Cable would have had to go past the turbo downpipe, and that will glow orange! Cable would be unhappy and melt, then I'd be unhappy! 

_Quote, originally posted by *diddle* »_Beautiful work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, My Angle grinder and I work as one, we are biomechanical entity, much like a girl and her vibrator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

WOAH, I MADE IT INTO ENGLISH ANDY'S SIG!!! I feel special...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_WOAH, I MADE IT INTO ENGLISH ANDY'S SIG!!! I feel special...









You've been there a week you pillock! Way to go on the observation! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

Awesome conversion man!!!! You make that look too freakin' easy.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_You've been there a week you pillock! Way to go on the observation! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Must have been a short week!


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Goldice)*

this entire thread disgusts me. (in the good way).








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

yeah , of course .... just me trying to think before breakfast..








definately a bit more to it all than the LH Drive conversions...







, still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the progress and workmanship...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

Well after a busy weekend of getting roped into other more boring stuff, I did at least manage to get the clutch MC mount welded up, painted and even installed in the car! It's turned out better than I'd expected, and considering I didn't have a plan, or make any patterns, it turned out pretty damned good. 
























I then mounted in the master cylinder and double checked the available travel, angles etc, and it was all looking good:
















And following that, there was no excuse to not mounted in the car. Unfortunately, daylight had deserted me by this time, so the crapy pics are due to the inspection lamp. 
























It seems to fit a treat, I suspect that the heater pipe will need some modification, but I haven't checked yet, so I might be lucky. Full travel goes from pedal level with the brake pedal, to 1/2" off the carpet, so it looks like i measured right! This pic shows the pedal fully depressed:








So, I guess I just need the feed pipe, which will be fed from the brake reservior, and the pressure line to the clutch slave cylinder. The pressure line will run along the bulkhead, with the brake line to the right front caliper, but I'm debating wether to run the feed line inside the car or not. Remember this is RHD, so it has to come all the way from one side to the other.
Oh well, minor details I guess!








Updates soon I hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diddle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (diddle)*






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Insane! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Has come up a treat Andy, looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice to see that you have the same crappy lino floor tiles as me







!!!
cept your's have a clean look about them..


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Is that the standard clutch pedal you've used? (Good work btw)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_Is that the standard clutch pedal you've used? (Good work btw)

Yes, but with modifications. If you look at this pic, you'll see a stock pedal compared with the modified one. I basically took a mk4 pedal and removed the bracket from the top of it, then welded it to the mk1 pedal, with a little extra material added. 








The ratio of [pedal rubber to pivot distance] : [master cyl push rod to pivot] is the same as for the mk4, and by a happy coincidence, also gives the same avilable travel as the stock mk1 pedal had when cable operated.


----------



## flatfourfanatic (Mar 18, 2002)

Any chance of some dimensions to go with those pics of the clutch MC brackets Polov8?
Its a really neat solution,and i've gone to the local breakers today and sourced the Golf4 pedal,master,slave and pipework,I can probably work from the pics,but if you can help in any way with dimensions that would be great.Maybe the gearbox mount as well,or am I being too cheeky now?


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (flatfourfanatic)*

you truely are a DIY kinda guy huh?? lol this is why i will never go this far into swapping... unless i can get everything to work off of CIS... than i will have a hayday!







CIS4LIFE!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (flatfourfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flatfourfanatic* »_Any chance of some dimensions to go with those pics of the clutch MC brackets Polov8?
Its a really neat solution,and i've gone to the local breakers today and sourced the Golf4 pedal,master,slave and pipework,I can probably work from the pics,but if you can help in any way with dimensions that would be great.Maybe the gearbox mount as well,or am I being too cheeky now?

I'll measure it up and email you, if you IM me your email address http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flatfourfanatic (Mar 18, 2002)

Good man thanks very much,email to [email protected]
Cheers,anything Scirocco you're looking for?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (flatfourfanatic)*

I'm always on the lookout for mk1 bumpers, and any other good mk1 body/interior related items http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tigerprawn16v (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

that M/C idea is much cooler than cutting another hole in the firewall and bolting it there...very cool.
so it uses the brake reservoir as a clutch reservoir? always wondered that, seeing as theres no plastic tank on top of it!

how you gonna rig that up?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (tigerprawn16v)*

I mostly got that part set up today, but then I got rained off, so I'll hopefully get it finished tomorrow. the reservior has a take off for the clutch MC on the original vehicle, which in that case is a T3 transporter. from that it has a rubber hose connecting to an 8mm o/d plastic line wich runs around the brake booster, into the firewall, and accross the firewall inside the car, behind the heater and to the MC. 
If it wasn't for the weather, it would be connected up by now, but that's living in the UK for you....








The tricky bit is the pressure line. That has to run into the engine bay, accross the firewall under the brake cross linkage (using the extra positions on the brake line clips







) and then around under the booster, where there will be a flexi, before it fits to the slave cylinder. Ideally it will be in one piece, but that's pretty torturous without anything in the engine bay, let alone with it full of turbos and stuff. With hindsight (such a great thing







) I'd have put this all in place as soon as i got the car back from having the engine bay painted, when I was doing the brake lines, but it's a little late now.
All I will say is that it *WILL* look like VW put it there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics tomorrow I hope


----------



## dub warrior2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Just found this thread and am so impressed.
This is some of the best engineering I have ever seen. Your car rocks.
As a fellow coutryman I have to ask which scrap yards you have been visiting to come across Audi v8 brake master cylinders?
Great car, can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (dub warrior2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub warrior2* »_Just found this thread and am so impressed.
This is some of the best engineering I have ever seen. Your car rocks.
As a fellow coutryman I have to ask which scrap yards you have been visiting to come across Audi v8 brake master cylinders?
Great car, can't wait for the next installment. 

Well, I live half way between Sheffield and Chesterfield, and it seems the local area is well served for breakers. There are at least 4 late model breakers, and alot of other scrapyards too, so you can pretty much find all sorts. One of the local ones has everything from a couple of Trabants, to a Rolls Royce, with a TT and Porsche 924's in between. 
The Audi master cylinder came free with the V8 engine a friend and I bought to mid mount in a mk2 Polo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'll be honest here, this is as dull as updates get, but this weekend has sucked, so this is all there is. I'm still on the clutch system here, and I was hoping to finalize both the feed and pressure pipework, but as it is, all i got finished was the feed line. 
A short section of rubber hose (originally doing the same job on another VAG car, but for the life of me I can't remember what) comes off the brake master cylinder reservior and joins onto the plastic line which continues all the way to the clutch master cylinder. The pipe itself is actually a mk2 Polo fuel line. It had the right bends in it to drop around the brake booster, up to the hole in the bulkhead, and do a right turn inside the car, betwen the heater and the firewall, and around to the next rupper pipe, that connects to the master cylinder. 








































Obviously those are all VAG clips on there, and I've done my best to make it look as though Volkswagen carried it out. I can't explain why I want it to look that way, it's not like it will ever fool anyone, and this car will be mine until I die, but it's the mission objective, and I will not deviate from it for anything. 
I did make a brief start on the pressure line, starting with a short piece at the slave cylinder end. This was part of the original pipe, which had a flexible section crimped onto it, but as it was from a mk4, it was the wrong shape, so I cut it off, and replaced it with a braided hose I had left over from something or other. I'll make a bracket to hold both ends of the braided hose to the transmission, and chassis respectively. 
















This last pic just shows the new pedal mounted brake light swtich, and wiring. Exciting stuff!








I'll hopefully have the pressure pipe finished soon, but it looks like being a total bastard to fit


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

When you come and visit me...I'm going to be all quiet.
How does one talk to a scirocco God?








-Rob


----------



## Voowoo (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1980)*

Just wanted to give a quick, "holy **** nice job" i am inspired to build a car with such passion. Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diddle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Voowoo)*








Just beautiful


----------



## bens_cab (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re:20vt*

That is one awesome conversion im in the process of doing the same to a mk1 cab not quite to your standard but hey im on a budget,
i know a guy who knows you he has a 1975 mk1 golf 20vt green from up your way think hes being tryng to get hold of you 
anyway goodluck mate keep up the good work


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Re:20vt (bens_cab)*

Ahhh, Dean! Yeah that is a cool car. Saw it this week, it's back up here getting a little paint done. 
To be fair, I don't think mine is big budget. the turbo was fairly expensive, but most of the rest is down to time and learning how to do things properly. I certainly don't consider myself any kind of god here. This car is a labour of love, so any amount of time and effort is justifyable.
Wish I'd done some this week, but got roped in to re roofing a stable. The Curse of being useful


----------



## bens_cab (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Re:20vt (polov8)*

just seen dean hes praying his car will be done soon so he can get it remapped at emerald think he came to see you when he dropped his car off but you were not there think hes a bit impressed with your 20vt thread as are we all
im at the downpipe stage with mine its very tight on the steering knuckle and to top things off the gearchange bangs on the turbo these things are sent to test us ant ideas on the gearchange im using the rod change box 
Ben


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Re:20vt (polov8)*

Ive been watching this thread for a bit now and i have to say your one talented young fellow


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Re:20vt (Roccos_rock)*

I have seen the car in the metal. It is so clean, I had to go through this so as not to contaminate it.








All joking aside, it really is the BIZ.

All bow before Lord Andy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flatfourfanatic (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Any luck with those dimensions please mate,i'll have the bits all stripped out on the bench this week and keen to crack on.Cheers Andy.


----------



## diddle (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (flatfourfanatic)*

I know nothing has happenend scince my last one, but I just wanted to add another


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (diddle)*

sorry ya'll... i got him back into making car models and now he isn't working on his car







lol


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Kameirocco)*








Nah, it's been horrible this weekend, weather wasn't great and then yesterday was a bust. I don't think I'll be doing anything to Elly until I get back from the GTG, so 22 November at the earliest







oh wait, I mean


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

can you at least give her a kiss for me? http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Kameirocco)*

I miss my car!


----------



## Betty Humpter (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

you have true talent! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

How'd Leila do on the trip up to NorCal/Wash.?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (My Old Roc)*

I dream of a world with:
A big, heated garage, with:
A MKI Scirocco (or any Scirocco, like mine)
Yellow chromate plating equipment
Lots of Norma clamps








Racks of Wurth hardware assortments
Powder coating equipment
A paint booth
Lots of spare time
Anyway, I applaud your determination http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re:*

havent looked at this thread in a while, i see its coming along good, cant wait to see the finished product!
Edit: oooooo yeaaaaa, page nine owneage by the T man ( thats me)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_How'd Leila do on the trip up to NorCal/Wash.?

HAhahahahaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha!!!
Tell him what he's won! 

...umm Andy, they're in a rental car.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (veetarded)*

Didn't they take Leila back to San Jose?


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (My Old Roc)*

I think Andy was heading up to good 'ol Warshington before he left.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_I think Andy was heading up to good 'ol Warshington before he left.

...in a rental car.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (veetarded)*

So then.........where's the Scirocco?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (My Old Roc)*

Last I heard, it's retired at Neil's pad after the great Grapevine fire of '05.












_Modified by veetarded at 6:53 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (veetarded)*

So it caught on fire TWICE then. Once coming to the GTG and once on the way back North to Neil's?
I though all this fire talk and crackling video and such was from the fire on the way _to _SoCal.
Man---I seem to be more confused than usual.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (My Old Roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My Old Roc* »_I seem to be more confused *as* usual.

Fixded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (veetarded)*

OK, here's the deal:
Leela did make it back to San Jose without catching fire, although she has developed a slight drinking/spewing of oil problem, and so she was rested at Neils in order to prevent further development of the (now patented) External Combustion Engine. 
This meant that Grant and I were without transport for our Seattle trip, so we ended up with a rental......... And boy does it suck!








Toyota Corolla's should be crushed and burned http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

They should...but they should also be airborne at some point in their life. I'm sure the hills in Seattle agree


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_They should...but they should also be airborne at some point in their life. I'm sure the hills in Seattle agree









working on it..................


----------



## sciroccotune (May 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*








Just remember you have to get home


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
working on it..................

Well when you comes down to my place here, we can go into Capitol Forest. I know of a few drop offs you could "jump"








-Rob


----------



## gtivr6exy (Aug 6, 2003)

Great thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Rockets (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*

Cheers to Gatoraide!!!!!


----------



## 16vMax (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (rbtgti84)*

Man looking at the car and the work it gives me inspiration on my own project. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

updates! DAMN IT! janet! I LOVE YOUUUUU!!!! dont ask....


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Wow sweet build so far... there's a Scirocco for sale neer me and this makes me wana get it. Keep up the sick work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (samurai75007)*

Before you think all my cars look ths nice under the hood, here's my other mk1 
















The Leela thread will be uppdated soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Before you think all my cars look ths nice under the hood, here's my other mk1 








The Leela thread will be uppdated soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ummm? Wheres the BBQ?


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Cheeky bump to save me using the search function










_Modified by mr.brown at 1:52 PM 12-10-2005_


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

hey man, i just randomly stumbled onto this post. while im here i just wanna say that the quality of your work is nothing short of brilliant. your attention to detail amazes me.
plus, the disco spud is a good turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see this when its all together.
-Drew


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (NJRrado)*

Yeah Andy, c'mon update, we all know it's running by now


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Yeah Andy, c'mon update, we all know it's running by now









I dunno...they get some pretty gnarly weather on that side of the pond...but guessing you probably have a heated garage for it, am I right, Andy?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (RoccoRacer)*

I wish! She lives outside in the cold and wet







I really am ashamed of the distinct lack of progress here, but I'm up against a few things at the moment, and they have to take priority. There's a good chance I'll be able to fire her up before Christmas, and as soon as that minor hurdle is jumped, I can concentrate on getting her into a driveable state. 
From there, the bodywork will have to remain as is for a while, but i will be able to go pound on Porsches, and Evo's, so it could be worse!








Long term, I'm currently trying to get over to the US on a more permanent basis, and so if I can pull that off, Elly will have to join me, but until such time as it's certain, she'll have to remain in semi storage in my dads garage (I suppose I should mention this to him really







) along side his super tidy '78 rocco.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 14 days!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

OK, well unless there's aclutch in the post righ tnow, it won't be running this year. Damn!


----------



## tigerprawn16v (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

just think of the man who's had a year working on his shell...and not had it painted yet. hell, 2 bars of the rollcage are still bare steel








you've made wicked progress. 
and now i get to work on my car in the carport. w00t. maybe i'll put a tarp up and make it 2 walls.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (tigerprawn16v)*

Well I did something this weekend, not much, nothing exciting, but something at least. As I still need the pressure pipe from the master cylinder to the slave cylinder, I figured I'd try and get it out of the way. I didn't succeed as it turned out to be one of those jobs i really should have done before I put the engine in, but that's hindsight for ya








The short section off the master cylinder is specially crimped at one end, so cannot be made out of one long pipe, and hence needs the joint visable in these pics.
























Here's the engine bay bit. The gromet is from the original clutch cable, with a packer tube around the pipe for a snug fit. there was a stud in the right place on the firewall so i used an original brake pipe clip on that to hold it in place. it travels along the firewall then dips down and another section will go from there, behind and underneath the brake linkage and master cylinder bracketry, then meet up with the brake pipes, and around to where it will meet the flexi pipe (braided stainless of course) and on to the clutch slave cylinder.
















So I'll get this pipe finished off, and then if the actual clutch itself isn't here, I'll get on with making the front struts!







You'll like those, they're totally re engineered and hybrid


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Riveting update








But it is good to see your still on it


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*

Remember everyone, a pipe is for life, not just for christmas.


----------



## Amit (Jun 27, 2005)

Excellent work!
Can I ask how you made the pipe work? What pipe you used, how you attached the connectors, and where you sourced the bits?
This is great inpiration for my own build
Amit


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Amit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amit* »_Excellent work!
Can I ask how you made the pipe work? What pipe you used, how you attached the connectors, and where you sourced the bits?
This is great inpiration for my own build
Amit

I use steel pipe from VW and flared it using a little flaring tool from machine mart. To be honest, it's crap, but it gets the job done. the unions are all from my local car spares shop. Bending it is all about attention to detail, make sure the pipe is as straight as possible to begin with, then either use a bender or bare hands, I favour bare hands, although with the steel pipe, it's not much fun! 
And so with the new year, comes new progress, but unfortunately not in the engine dept







Still no sign of the clutch, so I figure f**k it, I'm going to fit the flywheel this coming weekend and fire the sucker up regardless! New years resolution #1, quit frigging around with this car and get it working!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And so on to other things, I figure it'd be a god idea to get it rolling too, since i actually want to be able to drive her sooner or later, and in which case some suspension might well be a good idea huh?
Obviously I _could_ buy a set of coilovers and be done with it, but then where's the fun in that? I have a brand new set of Koni top adjustable dampers, and Eibach springs, and having used that exact settup on a few cars I've owned, I know how well it works on a fast street car (this car is a street car, not a race car) but the problem with A1 suspension is a lack of travel when lowered, leading to a choppy ride on less than perfect road surfaces, so I figured I'd come up with something different








I always intended using A3 style front bearing carriers, as they take nice big CV joints, and I happened to have a couple handy, although in actual fact, these are from a '98 Seat Ibiza GTI. That's a good thing though, as they have ABS sensor rings and sensors on them, along with being a 4 stud pattern. I don't know yet if the ABS sensors will come in handy yet, but they're minimal extra unsprung weight, so I'll live with it for now. You can't bolt A3 hubs to A1 struts, so it's time for a little chopping about!
As well as the new bearing carriers, I have a couple of other tricks up my sleave, like maintaining suspnsion travel and geometry despite lowering the car. How? Well let me explain:
The Koni inserts are about 1/2" shorter than a regular insert, and upon closer inspection, the bottom of the strut is designed badly designed, so after I chopped off the onld bearing carrier bracket, I cut the bottom off, sortenened the strut to allow maximum travel on the Koni's, and then modified the base and tacked it back in place. The strut is now about an inch shorter than stock, but with stock travel. 








Next I removed the stock spring cup (which I'll weld back on later when i figure out the optimum height) and cut the bearing carrier bracket off an A3 strut, reduced the internal diameter slightly, and slipped it onto the strut, then clamped it onto the bearing carrier. I tried the driveshaft in the carrier and lowered the strut until it was as close as comfort to the CV boot. 
























So with it all bolted together, the upshot is that for the same suspension travel the car will be 45mm or nearly 2" lower! Which is pretty sweet







I've also got to space own the ball joint so that the geometry is maintained, which will mean that despite a lower ride height, i won't have sacrificed much suspension travel, the geometry will still be optimal, and it'll have nice beefy CV joints, and 280mm G60 discs and matching calipers are a straight bolt on! 
I'll let you know how it all goes........


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Turns out the clutch is still in California







So screw it, I'm bolting the flywheel on this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Turns out the clutch is still in California







So screw it, I'm bolting the flywheel on this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hasn't it been like, 6 months now?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*

Wheee ! progress !! you know I expect to see you and Elly in Sweden in the beginning of June....


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

dude i am soo lost and soo freaking intrigued on the suspension bits....you need to wriite up a DIY when you are done that is clear and not in run on sentences like this is right now...ok im going to stop runing my sentences together like this look a dog!


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

wow. simply wow.


----------



## bryson (Mar 8, 2005)

any updates?
--Excellent swap! Nice attention to detail!


----------



## projekt30quid (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

nice work andy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il have to sort something out with you soon about that 6spd box 
started my own threads on golf how do you list it all as 1
thread ?.
havent got hang of it yet
ian aka projekt30quid


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (projekt30quid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projekt30quid* »_ 
nice work andy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il have to sort something out with you soon about that 6spd box 
started my own threads on golf how do you list it all as 1
thread ?.
havent got hang of it yet
ian aka projekt30quid


Thanks Ian, but I err... Kinda sold the 6 speed







Sorry


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (projekt30quid)*

Hey, another Derbyshire lad.















Where in sunny old Derbyshire do you live Ian? 
What a cool screen name. projekt30quid


----------



## I heart beavers (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Turns out the clutch is still in California







So screw it, I'm bolting the flywheel on this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did you get it yet??? and yes, for me not getting it out soon enough i covered much cost for you. you should get it today or tomorrow.


_Modified by I heart beavers at 3:49 PM 1-16-2006_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (I heart beavers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I heart beavers* »_did you get it yet??? and yes, for me not getting it out soon enough i covered much cost for you. you should get it today or tomorrow.

It's apreciated, but no i haven't got it just yet. I can't do anything with it this weekend as I'm busy, but as soon as it's here I have run out of excuses for it not running


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

this build is so clean! 
I noticed you havent updated in a while? any new progess? clutch?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (goofydug)*

Although I have the clutch, I haven't had time to make any progress recently, but I'm still on with this project, so keep an eye out and I'll update in due course


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

Get wit dee updates Andy...hurry it up man!!
People need to be inspired, and I'm gettin' thristy!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

He's been busy getting planer tickets.


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

shhhhh


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rocco_Phil)*

Hmmmpf...I saw this thread and thought, "Yay, something has happened over there in britishland..." But nooo.....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Maybe you should come out and see what a good weekend can do for you.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_But nooo.....










I say we hurt Andy....








Look @ the bright side.He will be the first 034 1.8T Rocco in UK because god knows every other car is up and running....








something about the british use to rule the world?Where is corey?I want my rum back...


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_He's been busy getting planer tickets.









that bastid! i want planer tickets too!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Waagenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waagenz* »_that bastid! i want planer tickets too!!









You don't need no tickets for this planer
















Ok, so I promice to try and get SOMETHING done soon! My priority recently has been to get the latest junkyard rescue Rocco running right, and sort out a few other little niggles like stopping it filling with water, etc....
This weekend I shall fit this:
































Although I can't put it all back together imediately because I need to get the tranny mounts powdercoated, and make up another couple for a friend.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Toys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

is it going to run soon? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see you in a month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

Man, I want to know how the suspension mods worked out....Oh wait, you are coming to the states here soon, so it won't be a while.
But people will be made oh so happy with euro presents.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (kalvinlk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kalvinlk* »_Man, I want to know how the suspension mods worked out....Oh wait, you are coming to the states here soon, so it won't be a while.


You and me both! Seriously, I'm beat at weekends, and the weather has sucked lately. Poor Elly lives outside, so I'm dependant on the weather, and how cold/wet I feel like getting as to how much work gets done, plus a little thing called cash.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

bump


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Good call! Yeah, I shall be getting my ass into gear now







I want this thing to Run soon


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Call me crazy but wasn't there speculation about starting the engine after newyears.... well...April is after newyears....very much so...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

I'm not setting targets anymore, that way I can't miss them


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'm going to have to call "delay of game" on this project. 5 yards, loss of down


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Get it into gear Andy. I thought I was slow. Your project is my motivation.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I'm not setting targets anymore, that way I can't miss them









Sheeeit, man! The 2.0FSI is going to be old news by the time you're done with this! You're gonna be a couple of engine generations behind on the fashion factor


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

Yeah but he'll be at least two generations ahead performance and build quality-wise.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (Falcor)*

bump 4 u


----------



## sciroccotune (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

Come on andy get that clutch fitted


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

never mind tha smart guy... Great Project ..two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif's up


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Fitting the clutch this weekend, pics to follow









_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_never mind tha smart guy... Great Project ..two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif's up 








thanks


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Update coming.........


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

when?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

In a sec! btw, anyone able to host a 40 sec video for me?


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_In a sec! btw, anyone able to host a 40 sec video for me?









Yes but not till about 8.30


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_Yes but not till about 8.30

No need now! Hosted on my website








So, Here's a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong overdue update:
Between work, weather, lack of money, and all sorts of other crap, work on Elly has been a little slow lately, but today, I got on with a few things, and, well, you'll see








First off, a couple of weeks ago, I fitted the Fidanza lightweight flywheel, and the SPEC stage III 6 puck clutch. This then meant that the transmission could be finally bolted in place permanently.
































With that in place it was time to fill the tranny full of oil and replace the freshly cleaned and painted shifter mechanism. I'd left it out as the shifter mech hole is ideal for oil filling.








And so to the good stuff







Today I finalised the location of the oil cooler (though I still have to make the bracketry) and tightened up the pipework to it, so there was no reason not to fill the engine with oil! Some fine 0w40 Mobil 1 later and she was ready to crank for the first time! 
Ignition on, and the first thing to notice is the noise of te injectors buzzing briefly, which is great, followed by, at the turn of the key, the starter cranking the engine over, and the oil pressure rising to an acceptable level. My buddy Ian had come over, so I figured what the hell, lets check it's making a spark, and if so, rig up a fuel system and see what gives!








Removing a coil and using an allen key to make an electrode, we cranked it, and right there was a big fat spark, so we set about a slightly ghetto fuel system. An assortment of pipes, a Polo fuel pump, a spare battery, and a Jar full of fuel later, and we were set to go! Here's Ian with our afternoons creation:








Pretty ain't it?








So, with Ian on fuel pump technician duties, I tentatively cranked it over again, and..........VA VROOOOOOOOM! She fired STRAIGHT UP!!!!!!!







I was gob smacked! Happy doesn't even begin to describe it, It's total elation!







She quickly set down to a healthy idle, and responded to some light throttle tweakage. I couldn't run her for long as there's no coolant in her yet, but it was enough to show that she works, I didn't f**k up the wiring, and that there's plenty of scope for mucho progress pretty soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Here's a vid clip: http://www.sciroccin.com/ELLYS.htm 
It wasn't all good news though, as it turns out that the oil cooler take off is leaking very slightly at the joint between itself and the oil filter housing, but I'm sure a new seal or something will sort it out 








So there you have it, She runs at long last!!








I just want to thank everyone who's helped out with sourcing and supplying parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You know who you are


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

man, now its time to buttin her up and ship her over to the states







hahaha
you have to get some more vids going once shes all buttoned up and running for good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Well done!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

YaY ! 
Now, 10.00 am on June 9th I want to see you and Elly in my driveway for further transportation to BugRun......


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

must be a top feeling to hear it running, all the encouragement you need to get to the finish line now.
a belated thankyou very very much for the mounts andy.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (uk81gti)*

That oil pan has gotta come back off and get powder coated to prevent it from corrosion or is that the camera?

















oh...and umm congrats or something


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

You're right, the oilpan has some light corrosion on it, and I'm not happy about it, but you can't see it when it's on the ground, and I have so many other more importand things to do, I've put it at the bottom of the priority list for now.

This week, the weather has ben hit and miss, so I spent the evenings modifying a three gauge insert originally intended for a mk4 that I got from Evolution sports in Seattle last August. It was too tick, and stood proud of the rest of the instrument panel by about 3mm, so I dremmelized the edge to have a lip that fit's perfectly in the actual radio hole. Then I radiused the corners to match the recess. 
















There's another piece that fits on the other side of the instrument panel in the mk4, and I chose to use it too as it seems to stiffen up the scirocco panel nicely too. I spent a couple of hours in a local motor factors matching the color, and despite doing a few test peices which seemed a perfect match, it still turned out about 1/2 a shade lighter







I can live with it for now, and it looks better with some gauges fitted in it. I might repaint the heater control panel to match, as that seems to be darker than the main panel. 
































The blank space is going to be taken by an Exhaust gas temp gauge, as that is a good way to check on the state of tune of your engine, ie hot = lean, etc. The wiring is all in place, I just need to pick one up sometime. 
I also bought a NOS speedo from ebay the other week. It's a 180kph version, but between that and the other speedo's I have, I'm going to turn it into a 180mph speedo. Using the mechanism from a mph speedo, the face of this speedo, and some recaliberating from a local firm, it shouldn't bee too hard
























That's a low priority, but I'll get around to it sonner or later. 
More updates later this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by polov8 at 10:37 AM 5-27-2006_


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Good to see you back at the coal face Andy, wont be long before its being driven !!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I'm going to turn it into a 180mph speedo


but then...how would you know how _fast_ you're going?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_but then...how would you know how _fast_ you're going?









There's a place near me called Richfield Tachographs that specialise in fitting tachographs to trucks ( A tachograph is a device for measuring how long a driver uses the vehicle and prevents them from driving too long, as there are strict regulations on that here). They also recalibrate speedos, make speedo cables etc, and by using an MPH mechanism (otherwise the odometer will read in KM) and the face from the KPH unit, they can recalibrate the mechanism to the new face and viola!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

ok, i'm a bit







. I thought that the UK had switched entirely to metric. But you're talking about switching a speedometer to mph, so they still use mph over there, and metric for most everything else?
Looks like the car's coming along nicely, though, so good luck to ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_ok, i'm a bit







. I thought that the UK had switched entirely to metric. But you're talking about switching a speedometer to mph, so they still use mph over there, and metric for most everything else?

We're awkward







We do distance ine miles, beer in pints, fuel in litres, measurements in metres and mm, football pitch in yards, land in acres, height in feet and inches.... We're just fickle









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Looks like the car's coming along nicely, though, so good luck to ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

keep it up! not limp... god i need a vacation...


----------



## SheRocco (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Let's go Andy, Let's go....Let's go Andy, Let's go.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-rob (on sheroccos screen name)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (SheRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheRocco* »_Let's go Andy, Let's go....Let's go Andy, Let's go.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

More updates to come.....

_Quote, originally posted by *SheRocco* »_-rob (on sheroccos screen name)

Hence forth known as SheRobbo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
We're awkward







We do distance ine miles, beer in pints, fuel in litres, measurements in metres and mm, football pitch in yards, land in acres, height in feet and inches.... We're just fickle








Thanks









That's just because they're not as smart as us Americanos over thurr







j/k
We drive on the _right_ side of the road, too!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I hope you Americans understand why the rest of us Europeans dug a channel between the UK and the rest of Europe....to keep all the crazy people isolated on that island....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
We drive on the _right_ side of the road, too!









Well we sit on the _right_ side of the car, so Nurr!!!








Anyway, in other news, I swapped the waterpump yesterday, as the stock 1.8t pump has a plastic impellor and is prone to failure, which usually results in a trashed engine due to cronic overheating. Wishing to avoid this, I picked up a pump from ECS tuning on one of my stateside visits, which kindly features a steel impellor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Having wrestled with the evil 1.8t serpentine belt tensioner, it was a pretty easy job to remove the covers and then the cam belt itself. The old pump undid easily and came out without issue (so nice working on engines that aren't 25 years old







) showing the water kacket toi be clean and free from sludge. The rust in there is just surface, and can almost be rubbed off. If you look at the machined surfaces, they're spotless, which is nice! 
















You can see the design of the engine mount in this pic:








Comparison of the two pumps: 
















And back in place: 








Yes, I do realise that engine mount bolt has rust on it, and yes I did swap it for another none rusty one








This next mod is probably my favourite. I'll be doing a full write up, so others can copy it, but until then, bask in the glory that is.....
*THE RED CIGARETTE LIGHTER CONVERSION!!!! *
















That's all for now, more updates as they happen










_Modified by polov8 at 5:23 PM 5-29-2006_


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_I hope you Americans understand why the rest of us Europeans dug a channel between the UK and the rest of Europe....to keep all the crazy people isolated on that island....









Actually we are having the whole of the UK moved to Hawaii. How can you call us crazy with a plan of that magnitude?


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

Ferris Bueler, yer my hero...(replace Ferris Bueler name with Andy) 
I can't wait til this thing gets on the road. Man...I love this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Waagenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Last night I wrote an update for the 20v Storm build thread and when I hid "submit" it all went pear shaped. So this morning it all seems to be back to near normality, except my thread is inaccessable








All I can conclude is that Mitch almost certainly did it








What's going on?????










We had a database error last night guys so if you have lost a thread that you were watching just let me know.. and I will retrieve it for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Paul! 
Slow progress as usual, but there have been a couple of minor developments








First up, I've partially sorted the headlamp wiring, although I still need to do the other side, I have figured out how to do it now. I ditched the original headlamp socket things, as they're ugly, and in the case of the inner two lamps, stuck back to far and would have fouled the humongeous radiator, so insted, I got some neat black plastic ones from assorted 80's BMW's. These look great, but the problem is that the plugs are moulded onto the wires, and I hadn't figured out a neat way to do it. In the end I found some that had really thick wires so I was able to solder them onto the wires, and then 2 layers of heat shrink over the top, and they're nicely sealed, and look pretty to boot
































an additional wire was required on the outer lamps to power the sidelights ( the tiny little bulbs) so I threaded a wire up and around the vent hole in the caps, which worked out pretty well. I put some single connector VAG plugs on:








I hate self tappers, so I taped the turn signals M6 and used some stainless allen bolts to hold them on. The turn signals are just on while i sort the wiring, but they look pretty huh
























One unforseen problem when I came to test out the lights was that VW chose the "either or" approach and so the low beams shut off when the high beams are turned on. This is annoying, as I want total illumination, so I added a diode to the dipper switch on the stalks, which passes current to the low beam circuit when the highs are on. As these wires are merely for relay triggering, the current involved is minimal and this mod works perfectly








In other news, I bought an oil catch can from a Saab 9-5 turbo. This means no nasty oil residue in my intake system, and it looks like the factory put it there ( well they did, it just wasn't the Volkswagen factory







) 
















It's an odd shape, but I found a place that could have been made for it. Due to the cut out shape of it, it sits pefectly next to the brake servo, and is nice and close to the cam cover breather, and crank breather outlets. 
































And this is the crank case breather pipe. The 90 deg is from a BMW 3 series, and features a cool little vapour trap, which should help:








I need to make up some heat shields soon to protect the firewall, and now the oil catch can from the heat of the down pipe. I'll probably wrap it too, but there's a definite need for shielding too. 
So that's where things are at for the moment, hopefully I'll get the heat shields made up this weekend.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

top job as usual andy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'd expect no less.


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_In other news, I bought an oil catch can from a Saab 9-5 turbo. 

Shoulda used a spackle can.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

I have one here if you need it!








Or should I put it on E-bay?










_Modified by My Old Roc at 9:38 AM 6-15-2006_


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_










I think you should go into business making these....I'll be your first customer


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_I think you should go into business making these....I'll be your first customer









I'd love to, but it took a freakin age to dremel the step in the edge. I need to learn CAD and design all these things, and then get a machine shop to make up a few of each


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

You make a sketch of the measurements (in mm) and send me and I'll cad it for you in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_top job as usual andy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

If he does not get the cover of PVW I will be more than shocked.This project has OEM+ written all over and Andy like me is a perfectionist so I can only give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
All he needs to do is sort out the wheels because PVW is not going to put a ROTA wheel on there cover..


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
All he needs to do is sort out the wheels because PVW is not going to put a ROTA wheel on there cover..









Funny you should mention that, because I've been thinking about the OEM+ thing and I think the BBS's off Leela would suit that look better, plus, they have HUGE caliper clearence, which means I can run some whopping 4 pots in there!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

Any updates, Andy?
We're waaaiiiiiiiitttttiiiiinnnnggggg.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Patience, I have hacking and welding to do, and I'm building up to it








Stupid rear axle mounts, frickin' salt on the roads, crappy rust prevention.........


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

Take your time, but HURRY UP DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

nice, so how's this car goin? the 20V is the 1.8T right? anyways good luck gettin everything together


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

how much did this car set you back so far?


----------



## VR6Nutt (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (si9ma25)*

I am intrigued with this project...any current updates??? 














Have a couple on me!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR6Nutt)*

At last, I've done something!








Ok, here's the thing, I want everything for this car. I want driveability, I want serious speed, I want a comfortable ride, I want excellent cornering, I want a luxurious interior, I want monster brakes, and I want all this in a stock looking mk1 Scirocco.
So you can see, I don't want much! 
The most critical thing as far as I'm concerned, is getting the very best out of the suspension. I think it will make or break the car, and I've put ALOT of thought into what to do in this department. Travel is the key to all this. Stock suspension rides well because when you hit a bump, or are cornering hard, the suspension has the ability to absorb these iregularities. A typical lowered car using shorter springs, has reduced suspension travel, and whilst stiffer, to reduce suspension movement, they are always more prone to banging and crashing off the bump stops. I don't want this, I want my car low enough to handle well, high enough to save my precious sump pan, and just soft enough to be comfortable. 
To this end, I came up with the following set up:
Eibach mk1 golf spec springs (these are comfortable enough when there's available suspension travel, but are progressive, so fine when pressing on in the corners)
Koni top adjustable dampers (as good as shock absorbers get really, and can be adjusted in seconds to suit your mood or driving situation)
Powerflex polyurethane bushes (firmer and more consistant than stock rubber bushes, but these are compliant enough for comfortable long distance driving)
Autotech sway bars (these are hollow for low unsprung weight, but stiffer than the stock items on my Storm for reduced roll)

Ok, so as you can see, these are pretty sensible, and hardly revolutionary, but it's in the front suspension that I feel there are real gains to be had. The rear always seems to have enough travel when you lower it, but the front gets too close to the bumpstops for my liking. I could fit coilovers, but those are A) too pricey for me, B) too easy, and C) usually too hard. So here's what I'm going to do:
Elsewhere in this thread are pictures showing the modified struts in progress-








Well, those are 1/2 of the big plan. Those gain me 2" of free suspension travel, or allow me to lower 2" without a loss of travel over stock. This is just what I need, but you'll also notice the A2 style strut to bearing carrier bracket. That is for the second phase of this cunning plan. The lowering will make the A-arms point upwards, which will put the roll center (the point about which the car rolls in cornering, and not to be confused with the center of gravity) close to, or under the ground, which will just make the car want to roll even more, and makes it trickier on the limit. To get around this, I want to lower the ball joint position so that it puts the A-arm at an angle close to stock. This would then put the steering arm, and A-arm at different angles, and that's a recipe for bump steer. 
To get around that problem, I'm using some A2 bearing carriers from a Corrado G60. The A2 carrier has a steering arm that points down, and is closer to the same level as the ball joint than an A1 carrier. See these comparison pics:
A1








A2








You can see the difference, so you can see that if you were to lower the ball joint position on an A2 carrier, so that the difference in height was the same as that on an A1 carrier, the geometry would be the same. This means, in conjunction with the struts, I can lower the car 2" and have stock suspension travel, and stock geometry too!
The other benefits of this are the bigger, more durable bearings on the A2 carriers, the ability to bolt on 11" brakes without adaptors, and the mount for a wheel speed sensor, which will be useful if i fit launch/traction control








Enough talk, more pics!
























I haven't finished yet, there are two more strengthening webs to go on between the sides of the ball joint clamp, and the sides of the main bearing boss. already it's impressively strong, and I have to thank my dad for lending me his 160 amp MIG welder









I'll keep you posted on progress, I need to get the front suspension figured out as I need to roll the car to move it.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

andy you're a genius. if this works your gonna need to do like a MASSIVE write up on it so i can follow in your footsteps. if you dont mind of course. your general gameplan and wants for your car seem about the same as mine, except you have 13's


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy, please ensure you pre heat the housings / plate ( min 100deg C) before welding, you will need to mic the bearing bore after all the welding your doing around it..hope the sucker stays round for ya man... great innovation btw..








edit.. I would reccomend you clamp an old ball joint stud in the hole when welding to minimise the distortion here to .. just a suggestion mate.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by roccodingo at 1:32 PM 8-13-2006_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (roccodingo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccodingo* »_Andy, please ensure you pre heat the housings / plate ( min 100deg C) before welding, you will need to mic the bearing bore after all the welding your doing around it..hope the sucker stays round for ya man... great innovation btw..








edit.. I would reccomend you clamp an old ball joint stud in the hole when welding to minimise the distortion here to .. just a suggestion mate.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Don't worry grant, i got that sucker good and hot with the blow torch before I welded it. 
I'm not so worried about the bearing bore, there's alot of material around it compared to an A1 item, and I'm not welding very close to it. When I'm done, I'm going to get the whole lot cooked to cherry red to remove any internal stress from all this.








I know this looks a bit ghetto right now, but if it works, I'll try and refine it a little and maybe offer it as a service (long time in the future here so don't start your application yet!)


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_

Don't worry grant, i got that sucker good and hot with the blow torch before I welded it. 
I'm not so worried about the bearing bore, there's alot of material around it compared to an A1 item, and I'm not welding very close to it. When I'm done, I'm going to get the whole lot cooked to cherry red to remove any internal stress from all this.








I know this looks a bit ghetto right now, but if it works, I'll try and refine it a little and maybe offer it as a service (long time in the future here so don't start your application yet!)


This is awesome. 
At least somebody is doing something


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'm sure I'm responsible for all this! I mention the importance of roll center height in another thread and 1 day later you've done the business! Damn your fast!







Just kidding Andy!
You've got all the same objectives that I want in my car but you're actually doing something! Very impressive!
Didn't you just learn how to weld?? Really nice work Andy!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_I'm sure I'm responsible for all this! I mention the importance of roll center height in another thread and 1 day later you've done the business! Damn your fast!







Just kidding Andy!
You've got all the same objectives that I want in my car but you're actually doing something! Very impressive!
Didn't you just learn how to weld?? Really nice work Andy!









I have to admit I've been planning this for, erm, 2 years!







So I guess i don't work that fast








I learned how to TIG weld (or at least got good enough to do my downpipe) last year, but I got my first MIG welder for my 14th Birthday, so I'm happy to do that all day long








I'm really looking forward to seeing how well all this works on the road. It has the potential to be the best real world suspension set up possible, but we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy, your crafty engineering never stops to amaze me....


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

I was talking to a friend a while back about why someone hasn't manufacture something like that.... I guess you just have to make your own... props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Just when I thought you couldn't impress me anymore you surprised me again.


----------



## vwcorvette (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Alternatively, could you have moved the ball joint up from the a-arm by making a spacer? Would that have affected the geometry negatively?? Just wondering.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (vwcorvette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcorvette* »_Alternatively, could you have moved the ball joint up from the a-arm by making a spacer? Would that have affected the geometry negatively?? Just wondering. 

That would make no difference in the geometry. The geometry is defined by the pivot points, not the shape of the structure in between the pivots.
Make sense?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_That would make no difference in the geometry. The geometry is defined by the pivot points, not the shape of the structure in between the pivots.
Make sense?

Exactly. You have to ignore the shape of the components, and only consider the pivot points. 
So anyway, I finished welding the first bearing carrier, and put a coat of matt black on it just so it looks a bit prettier. It doesn't look too great, but who's going to be looking at it right?
































I still need to get it heat treated, but that's not a problem, It definitely feels strong enough now! Can't wait to get all this together now!
For the record, in comparison with an A1 bearing carrier, this places the steering and ball joint 42mm further down, which should sort out the roll center problems nicely


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

Hey Andy awesome job!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have bin putting a lot of thought into this as well as you know 
but I am personally a bit nerves’ of the thought of welding the bearing carrier to get a lower ball joint
Since I need 4 MK2 bearing carriers with lower ball joints I have actually bin thinking of getting molds made of an mk2/3 bearing carrier with a lower ball joint








Seams to me there should be a big market for this as well I just need a partner in crime to make this happen since I don’t know anyone in the US who could make this happen








All ready have the CAD sketch for it


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (talx)*

some one make this happen.... i will buy a set.


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_some one make this happen.... i will buy a set.
I'm in, who do I make the check out to.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Looking very spoofy there Andy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you manage to mic the bore, likely a bit of distortion where you have the side plates welded to the edge of the bore.








lemmy know if ya want me to send ya an inside measuring stick.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (roccodingo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_Hey Andy awesome job!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have bin putting a lot of thought into this as well as you know 
but I am personally a bit nerves’ of the thought of welding the bearing carrier to get a lower ball joint
Since I need 4 MK2 bearing carriers with lower ball joints I have actually bin thinking of getting molds made of an mk2/3 bearing carrier with a lower ball joint








Seams to me there should be a big market for this as well I just need a partner in crime to make this happen since I don’t know anyone in the US who could make this happen








All ready have the CAD sketch for it 









I think casting them would prove too expensive for the likes of the A1 crowd, being the cheapskates that we all are







Plus these are cast steel, and I'm not sure how that differs to casting iron, but the potential for being sued if it fails is kinda off putting. Typical dropped spindles for other cars are in the $500+ price range, and I know I wouldn't pay that, so I doubt many people on here would either. 
There's no real problem with welding to cast steel, as long as you make sure of a few things first:
1) Your welder is powerful enough to weld the pieces together. The three extension plates I've added here are 8mm thick, and all joints were V cut, to allow total penetration (Hee hee, I said penetration







) and welded from both sides in all cases.
2) You heat up the cast part before welding so that as the weld cools and contracts, it doesn't induce fractures
3) After all the welding is done, there will be a degree of internal stress in the work piece, as different parts have expanded and contracted at different rates. to overcome this, you must get the item heated to about cherry red, in order to reset the molecular structure. 
If all these things are done, then the risk of failure is down to the design and the materials, both of which I have confidence in.
In all, this first one took me about 4 hours to figure out, chop up, and weld. If I was making a few at a time and could get the plates laser, or water jet cut in readiness, I bet I could knock em out at an hour a go.

_Quote, originally posted by *roccodingo* »_Looking very spoofy there Andy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you manage to mic the bore, likely a bit of distortion where you have the side plates welded to the edge of the bore.








lemmy know if ya want me to send ya an inside measuring stick.









still not measured the bore, but I will let you know what I find out.
All in all, you guys seem to like this mod, I'll keep you all on top of findings. One thing though, this is a 15" wheel minimum deal, anything smaller and I really think there might be wheel-to-A-arm contact at full lock on bumps.


----------



## slivervibe (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

The a-arm on our cars is almost the same as a Porsche 944. I have seen Mk1's running 944 a-arms. Both body mounting points need to be moded but the arms are the same size. They have the same issues with roll center as we do. These are not a bolt on solution. And they are not cheap ($1595)
















These units also have an option for a longer pin for use on a GT car or any cars not bound by class rules. When lowered, you can get the A-arm down again so that geometry is not compromised in the search for low ride height. The "pin" itself is actually made up of 2 parts, the main part of which threads into the spindle. Since it is threaded it can then be tensioned via the bottom nut (the one under the bearing.) The energy can be stored in this member, which results in a much stronger joint and much less likelihood of failure. The outer pin diameter is approx .9" so it is the largest available on the market today


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (slivervibe)*

For economy's and ease of sourcing rplacements, I think I'll stick with the stock A-arms for now. Those Porsche ones are pretty trick, but $1595 is half a paint job! Plus, if I do replace the A-arms, I'll be making my own tubular ones. 
I wish I'd done something this weekend, but every time I started something, I got distracted or dragged into doing something else







IF I pull my finger out, and do the other bearing carrier, and then cut the remaining parts of the struts ready, I can have all this stuff powdercoated soon, then I can put the front suspension on!








That's a priority now as my neighbour keeps backing her car up and I don't trust her driving one little bit. I want to move my car over to the spare space outside the house so i can work safely.


----------



## turboS187 (Feb 1, 2005)

If I can find a Rocco shell I am about to start on this project. About to go home and start reading through these pages, LOL.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (turboS187)*

We'll be watching!








You'll need plenty of this:










_Modified by Chris16vRocco at 5:46 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (turboS187)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboS187* »_If I can find a Rocco shell I am about to start on this project. About to go home and start reading through these pages, LOL.

Prepare to be broke!







Seriously though, if you want to do it properly then don't expect it to be cheap. That's not to say it can't be done on a budget, but when the project turns from "install a stock 1.8t engine" to, "1.8t with a few upgrades" that's where it starts getting really pricey! But don't let me put you off! 
Anyways, with this thread back from page whatever, I guess I should post up something.......








So, I remade one of the boost pipes. The one from the intercooler to the throttle body has never really worked brilliantly, and as I have STILL not got them TIG'd up, I figured I'd remake it. I've decided to re make the pipe from the turbo to the intercooler in 2" tubing, in order to keep the lag to a minimum, and to give greater space around the end of the cam cover for my oil catch can pipework.
This means all the pipework i had already became fair game to remake the other pipe. 
































Lots of Norma clamps in an OEM style, and you can see I finally got around to wiring in the headlamps on that side now too, so I have my full 520w of high beam!!!!








I also broke out the other little toy, my lovely lovely TIAL blow off valve
























I know what you're thinking, "That hand holding it looks crap" Well yes it does, so in the end I'll probably have the stub welded to the pipework. The valve itself is a little peice of CNC'd heaven! It's deeply gorgeous, and even in 'stealth black' it looks great. 
More to come, stay tuned folks!!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Well, it's been a quiet week, but I finally found all the little clips and pipes to finish the Oil catch can plumbing. I wanted it to look OEM, so it took time to find VAG pipes that were meant for this purpose and the right shape, but I did, and here it is.
The dip in the cam cover pipe will clear the intercooler pipework nicely, and I cut off the vent stub from the top of the can, and bonded in a 90 degree which then has my K&N breather on it. I'm debating wether or not to paint the top of the breather black, as it's chrome finish is a little on the bling side for me
































The bottom of the can feeds off the block breather, which features a neat little vapour trap 90 deg thingy that I got from a BMW. After turning the corner, it turns into a plastic pipe, which is a section of brake booster pipe, and into a reclaimed rubber from the original breather pipework. 
















Here's part of the reason I love this can. Aswell as being the perfect shape to fit around the booster, it also has this neat cut out in the back, which is in the ideal place to clear the soon to be invented front upper stress bar! The Can will also be mounted to the stress bar, along with a heat sheild to protect it from the heat from the downpipe







I want to make as few things, do as many jobs as possible


















_Modified by polov8 at 12:48 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Nice!








That's sure to work better than a spackle can.


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Hey Andy...
Can I have an autographed spackle can man?








Once again, I am impressed by your creativity and work my english friend. 
Fish n' Chips for Andy and of course...no brew pub in England is ever complete without the almighty and all powerful, --->


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Waagenz)*

You know Andy, you just make me soooo tired!
You have to do every little thing right! You can't just sluff off and slap some crap together.








Kind of reminds me of Kirsten!








Good job man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_You know Andy, you just make me soooo tired!
You have to do every little thing right! You can't just sluff off and slap some crap together.








Kind of reminds me of Kirsten!








Good job man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dan who is going to have a running car first Andy or you???


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*

Paint the K/N breather flat black.... flat black is the new chrome !


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_
Dan who is going to have a running car first Andy, *or Roger* or you???





































Fixed it for you Dude!
I think I might get my car on the road in October or November.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_
Fixed it for you Dude!
I think I might get my car on the road in October or November.

hahahah I knew you might do that. yeha I have to get mine fixed in preparation for my move


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J. Daniel* »_You know Andy, you just make me soooo tired!
You have to do every little thing right! You can't just sluff off and slap some crap together.








Kind of reminds me of Kirsten!








Good job man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's funny, It's all her damned fault anyway! I never used to be this anal, I just used to bolt stuff together on a wing and a prayer!

In fact, that kinda makes it partially your fault. Damn you! You're why I'm broke!


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

this is one of the best threads on Vortex, mad props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I also broke out the other little toy, my lovely lovely TIAL blow off valve

















I am really liking this Andy.I was going to suggest getting a GEN03 VR6 Airbox or MK2 NA Diesel Airbox but I think this filter will do the trick.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thank goodness YOU like it! I was so worried, sleepless nights, panic attacks, it was just hell


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Sometimes...when I read through long threads that encompass a detailed build...without cutting corners...I think to myself...doesn't this fella have a job, bills, rent/mortgage, mouths to feed? Then I think long and hard about what it is I do for a living...and find myself wanting to be doing whatever the hell it is you do for a living...cause obviously you make and shiitte ton of money without barely working!!!
A glass of the black stuff for ya







.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*

Oh, if you only knew the truth...............


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SvenRasta* »_Sometimes...when I read through long threads that encompass a detailed build...without cutting corners...I think to myself...doesn't this fella have a job, bills, rent/mortgage, mouths to feed? Then I think long and hard about what it is I do for a living...and find myself wanting to be doing whatever the hell it is you do for a living...cause obviously you make and shiitte ton of money without barely working!!!
A glass of the black stuff for ya







.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In US terms, I make about $550 a week. Oddly enough, I probably wouldn't be taking so much time on every little bit if I earned more, but having to save up for stuff, and having periods of being flat broke mean i have time to do things as good as I can. If I had more money, the car would be on the road by now, but I doubt as much love and care would have gone into every detail.
I look on my spare time as being free. There's lots of things on the car I might do differently a second time, but anything that I've made, I'm happpy with, because I've probably made it two or three times before calling it done. The turbo to intercoler pipe is currently in the middle of its 3rd redesign. 
Seriously, if you set your mind to something, and have minimal distractions, you can achieve alot.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

i hear that.... if i had more time and money my car would have been done a year ago.... that's ok good things come to those who wait.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
In US terms, I make about $550 a week. Oddly enough, I probably wouldn't be taking so much time on every little bit if I earned more, but having to save up for stuff, and having periods of being flat broke mean i have time to do things as good as I can. If I had more money, the car would be on the road by now, but I doubt as much love and care would have gone into every detail.
I look on my spare time as being free. There's lots of things on the car I might do differently a second time, but anything that I've made, I'm happpy with, because I've probably made it two or three times before calling it done. The turbo to intercoler pipe is currently in the middle of its 3rd redesign. 
Seriously, if you set your mind to something, and have minimal distractions, you can achieve alot.

That, my friends is solid advice! many







s to ya!


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Seriously, if you set your mind to something, and have minimal distractions, you can achieve alot.

Try that with a wife and 2 year old son








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SvenRasta* »_Try that with a wife and 2 year old son








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No thanks!







............Well maybe the wife


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (J. Daniel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Well maybe the wife
















What will she drive?








Yo Andy do you have any stock VR6/Diesel Airboxes lying around?I want to see if they will work with the charge pipe and passenger side intake manifold.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'll keep a look out for one for ya. Typically, I could have gotten you a couple of A2 TDI boxes a few weeks ago, and now they're gone


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wow, sorry there's been no updates! In a convoluted Story, I'm waiting on some parts to do the suspension on Mona, the Daily mk1, so i can remove her old stuff and fit it to Elly so I can then roll her over to my Dads place and use his garage so i can repair the Rot at the back








I'll get some pics of that tomorrow, so you West coasters can laugh








In the mean time, I won this yesterday........








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...&rd=1

_Quote, originally posted by *Waagenz* »_Hey Andy...
Can I have an autographed spackle can man?









You may indeed.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_In the mean time, I won this yesterday........








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...&rd=1









Are you doing what I think you're doing with that?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

I cann neither confirm or deny any of these rumours at this point in time........


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

OK, but if I hear anything about you buying the Syncro rear diff, you'll have to provide some answers.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Oh I got one of those and the prop shaft in the garage already 










_Modified by polov8 at 11:37 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*

So what's your vector, Victor?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy you have an IM








* Edit, thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:30 PM 10-23-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*









Andy, .....what size are these ATS' ?? ^^
_Inquiring bee wants to know._


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_You may indeed.









Sounds good ole' chap!!
We will eat fish n' chips and sing merry 
songs whilst drinkin' on Guiness Stouts. 
Cya soon Andy...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_
Andy, .....what size are these ATS' ?? ^^
_Inquiring bee wants to know._

Those would be 7x15 et13









_Quote, originally posted by *Waagenz* »_Sounds good ole' chap!!
We will eat fish n' chips and sing merry 
songs whilst drinkin' on Guiness Stouts. 
Cya soon Andy...









Would you like the spackle can making out to someone special?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Those would be 7x15 et13









I would L O V E to have a set of those.... someday....
when I'm not broke


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Would you like the spackle can making out to someone special?

Yes... I would like for it to say,
ATTN: Broomhillda,
with all my love.


----------



## Monkian (Sep 6, 2004)

*fao andy*

Hi Andy , just sent you an IM


----------



## davidcjeffries (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (Monkian)*

has this thread stopped?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (davidcjeffries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidcjeffries* »_has this thread stopped?

It's raining outside, and the car lives outside, and I hate the rain, and it's cold, and I'm a big wuss, and I need to tidy the garage, and I was busy, and I was a bit broke, and I'll get right on it when global warming turns the UK into a tropical paradise


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (polov8)*

and?


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (loud wagen)*

You live in England and hate the rain and cold.

Interesting.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: fao andy (Goldice)*

the grass is always greener on the other side of the pond








pg 14


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (RoccoRacer)*

are you done yet andy? i mean REALLY


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (power_house)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_house* »_are you done yet andy? i mean REALLY









Come on Andy....I'm starting to catch up to you and I'm moving really slow.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (vwoldschoolyild)*









the piping looks bad ass!! Do you have any full bay shots of this??!?!?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (mr lee)*

I know I've seen that hand somewhere before... oh yes...
http://www.desertwind.se/kok/friendlycarpenter.jpg


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: fao andy (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_I know I've seen that hand somewhere before... oh yes...
http://www.desertwind.se/kok/friendlycarpenter.jpg























I find the fact that you have that picture in a folder called "kok" highly amusing


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (mr.brown)*

lol yes i've given that some thought but kök means kitchen in swedish....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_lol yes i've given that some thought but kök means kitchen in swedish....

do you know what it means in english


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (mr lee)*

kok....sounds like...*censored* or *censored* or even *censored*








But lets discuss Andy's lack of progress instead.... cheer him on!










_Modified by Falcor at 8:12 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_kok....sounds like...*censored* or *censored* or even *censored*








But lets discuss Andy's lack of progress instead.... cheer him on!










YOu can all *censored* off!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (polov8)*

Ok, so the weather is good, the garage is clear, Elly is back on some wheels, and wouldn't you know it, I'm broke







Life is nothing if not predictable aye?
Meh, so anyway, the intercooler tubing is still not finished, because every time I get close, i change my mind about routing, or size, or something else crops up, but it'll get done. I took the front suspension and wheels off my old mk2 Scala and fitted them to Elly so that I can at the very least roll her around. This meant I could give the garage a comprehensive tidy up, and also means I can get her over to Dads garage, where she can actually fit inside so I can get her up in the air, and begin rebuilding the axle mounts, which have not fared well after 26 years of salty English winter roads
























Here's the remains of the Scala, a good portion of which is bound for the land down under at some point
















Here's the scene outside my house right now, Mona the gold GLS has benefited from being able to park in front of the garage, in that I actually washed her this weekend, which is the first time since September, which is bad on my part, and I will be trying to keep to a weekly schedule from now on. 
















As is the way with such things, the cat (Cassy) was on hand to help out, in that way cats do, by generally choosing the wrong place to lie down, and being annoying. 








Now on to more interesting happenings








You may recall me messing around with some A2/3 hub carriers, well, there were a few good reasons for that:
Firstly, they're bigger, beefier, and take a bigger wheel bearing, which i think is a good move.
Secondly, with some hacking and welding, I'm able to make some shortened struts, that still take the mk1 Koni T/A inserts, but lower the car 2" but still retaining stock suspension travel, which is also a good move!
Thirdly, by cutting and remodling the ball joint clamp on the bearing carriers, as seen on page 12 (I think) I have been able to lower the car, retain suspension travel, AND keep the roll center at the stock height too.
For those that don't know, the roll center is the axis around which the car pitches in cornering. Keeping the roll center high and the center of gravity low reduces the tendancy to roll in cornering, without effecting the stiffness of the suspension, so it means I should be able to retain compliant springs, which is something I want to do. I've had enough cars with rock hard suspension to realise it's a crappy compromise, that doesn't yield much benefit on the street.
Now, all those reasons would be good enough for some, but the final plus point, is that 280mm G60 discs and calipers are a bolt on. However, a long time ago, whilst wandering around my natural habitat, which is to say, the junkyard, I happened upon a Nissan 300zx turbo. The front calipers of which are nice big alloy 4-pots. I took a shine to these, and decided to take them home and file them under "future projects".
When I got home, I compared one to a G60 bearing carrier, and realised that with some very minor modification, they'd bolt right on!








Well, I then fitted a disc to the bearing carrier, and damn me if it all didn't align perfectly! So, as you may or may not be able to guess, it's these calipers I have chosen for the front of Elly. 
Here's one (painted the same color as the car, but soon to be powdercoated in a yet unchosen color) mounted to a G60 bearing carrier with a G60 brake disc:








Now that's all well and good, but the drawback of these calipers is that you need a wheel with some serious clearance to go over those without inch thick spacers! Plan A was some Rota slipstreams, but they needed 6mm spacers just to clear the stock G60 calipers, and needed huge ones to clear these monsters, which would screw up the offset, and I do not want any arch clearing issues, or weird steering as a result of less than optimal wheel offset. So Plan B has come into effect.....
Leela, my American mk1 had some very rare, kinda cool wheels. They were actually BBS RO's, and are very hard to find, especially as they are 15". I noticed that they have a huge amount of clearance, and sane levels of offset, so when I was over for Bonelli last November, I took them back to Blighty with me, for use on Elly. They date from 1984, so are a very period wheel, are 6x15 and have an offset of et35. They still need a spacer, but only 5mm, giving an overall offset of et30, which is well within my level of acceptability. Here's them mounted on the above disc/caliper:








So, that's it for now, but you can't say I've been totally idle now!
just partially idle............


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (polov8)*

looking good Flandy.









question on them thar calipers though...is it just my imagination, or does a good bit of the "swept area" appear to be hanging past the edge of the rotor...(or maybe it's just a mock-up)








...as evidenced by the large portion of the caliper pistons visible beyond the egde of the rotor above.
seems a goodly amount of the brake pad(s) will end up "hanging off" the edge of the brake rotor as well.








if it IS a mock-up, then disregard the thoughts and musings of this particular yank.









and i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the wheel choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (ginster86roc)*

Aaaaaah, now that's worth waiting for....


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: fao andy (Falcor)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_looking good Flandy.









question on them thar calipers though...is it just my imagination, or does a good bit of the "swept area" appear to be hanging past the edge of the rotor...(or maybe it's just a mock-up)
...as evidenced by the large portion of the caliper pistons visible beyond the egde of the rotor above.

seems a goodly amount of the brake pad(s) will end up "hanging off" the edge of the brake rotor as well.









It looks like you said, but it must be the odd angle that the photo was taken, because when the pads are in place, they come to about 0.5mm from the edge of the rotor, and cover the full swept area. I'll try and get some better pics when i get some new pads.

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_and i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the wheel choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! I seem to be the only one who really loves those wheels, but meh, it's my car, and I couldn't give a rats ass if anyone else dissagrees


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_when the pads are in place, they come to about 0.5mm from the edge of the rotor, and cover the full swept area.

sweet.

_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I couldn't give a rats ass if anyone else dissagrees









damn skraight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwoldschoolyild (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (polov8)*

It's great to see that your back on the job Andy.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (vwoldschoolyild)*

YAY , action







.
Gather you got my message about the Mk2 items ?? 
Be good to see her running when I get there in August mate.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
info on the rear bracing forthcoming.


----------



## wall692wbb (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: fao andy (RoccoRacer)*

what happend to this thread?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: fao andy (wall692wbb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wall692wbb* »_what happend to this thread?

This happened! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3218953
I had to do something to get a more reliable daily driver. As soon as it's done, I'll be back on the Storm


----------



## woZa (Jan 29, 2007)

Loving this project. Loads of innovations... Do you have any pics showing where you cut the struts to accept the koni t/a's and how much you cut out etc. Fancy doing this to my mk1 (golf) but want to plan it out before I get the angle grinder out!
Cheers
Alex


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (woZa)*

Whoah! Am I STILL building this????















You're in Sheffield! I live in Dronfield!







you'll have to pop over some time, and I can show you the struts. I still haven't finished them, been a bit sidetracked lately, but that's over now, so this summer the Storm is back on top


----------



## woZa (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*

Haha! Small world! Yeah that would be cool to come over and see it sometime. My mk1 is a bit of an ongoing project too. Reckon most are! Still. Might finish it one day...


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (woZa)*

shoot me an email sometime, I'm away all next week, but your welcome anytime


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*

so, ummm, any updates???


----------



## JakeRGTI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (Black92EightValve)*

absolutely amzing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JakeRGTI)*

No updates again, looks like I'm going to have to go over and make sure this gets done myself.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_No updates again, looks like I'm going to have to go over and make sure this gets done myself.


Yeah I know, I just haven't had finances to anything much lately, and I need to do some welding under the back, and I don't want to








She's getting moved to my Dads garage soon I hope, so I can work on her when the weather's not all that, and if I don't work on her, she's not deteriorating


----------



## 171Ricky (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*

I'd forgot how perverted it was until i saw this again, i have a few questions when i see you because i'm a bit stuck with mine!


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (171Ricky)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*

Dayum! It's been a long time since I did anything to the Storm!








Ok, so here's the deal, I have had a major re-think, and decided not to go with the 1.8t after all.








But don't worry, It's only because I have something much better to go in there!!!








I happened across a little something on ebay the other week, and ******* if I wasn't the only one who bid, so now I'm the proud owner of a 2.0 FSI motor, complete with alloy block, but minus Crank. It also comes with a couple of banana shaped con-rods, having ingested a certain amount of water! Not that that's an issue, as the pistons, rods and crank were always going to get upgraded anyway.








Some forged pistons, forged steel rods, and a billet crank are all on the menu for this baby, along with a conversion from direct injection, to the regular kind, and then it'll need a custom intake, and then a custom exhaust manifold to mount the WRC Focus turbocharger I've had kicking around for a while! This baby should be putting down 400hp and 400lb/ft, which means 2wd just ain't gonna cut it, so a full on 4wd conversion is now part of the plan. I have an 02C tranny from a Rallye, but I think that that power and torque is asking alot of syncro, so an 02M and Haldex, with custom rear suspension is on the cards. 
Anyways, enough of the plan, and more of the pics








As it came:
















The aftermath of water ingestion:
















About half the weight of an iron block: 








Detailed head pics:
































Oh, and these have roller rocker valve actuation, so are 8000rpm ready







:
















Combustion chambers (yup, 16v) showing the direct injector port between the two inlet valves:
































Inlet valve size:








Exhaust valve size:








Not bought the tranny or axle yet, but there's plenty around on ebay, seems these hairdressers can't keep their TT's out of the scenery!








Updates might not come for a while, but they'll come


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

damn - you are soooo wickedly insane and creative...I shake my head in amazement and I'm-not-worthiness at you!! Wish I could I have several














's & watch!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

Andy, you have a problem and need help








What's the horizontal dealio in the intake ports?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

I agree......


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_Andy, you have a problem and need help









Maybe! But I got a cheque from the tax man, so it's my duty to blow it in the most irresponsible way possible!

_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_What's the horizontal dealio in the intake ports?








 
It's for this:








It cuts off airflow below the divider at low rpm to increase air speed and keep the turbulence in the combustion chamber high. 
I'm ditching them, as I won't be using that intake, as it's plastic, and I don't have it. The intake will probably be based on a normally aspirated 20v lower intake. Might do ITB's too, not decided yet. I'll post up some turbo pics later, it's pretty damned pornographic!


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

So, does this mean the 1.8T is for sale???


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

That's a very good question, and I'm glad you asked!








No








The current engine will go in the daily driver, and the stock 1.8t will probably find its way into somebody elses mk1. Sorry Sean!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Holy ****!


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

stop messing around and build something like this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3780465


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (16VScirrocco88)*









Wow, Andy. Just wow. Jealousy just isn't the right word. Is there a word that combines envy and awe? 

_Quote, originally posted by *16VScirrocco88* »_stop messing around and build something like this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3780465


Yeah, he'll be on that just as soon as you get the turbo installed on your 16V.








Plus, that is *NOT* a Scirocco, while Elly *IS* a Scirocco.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

Pics of the WRC focus Garrett TR30R turbo as promised 
Another ebay find from a couple of years ago, this is from a 2001 Ford focus WRC car. On that car it made 300hp and 405 lb/ft and all running through a 34mm dia restrictor before the turbo! Needless to say, mine will not be restricted, so I'm hoping for the same torque figure, but with 400+hp (Garrett rate this turbo up to 550hp!). The one I bought was used for dyno testing, then stripped, so needs rebuilding, but there's a specialist here in the UK licensed by Garrett to do this. Anyways, on with the pics!

Here's the beast complete:








This is the turbine housing, this is thin walled (for lightness) but made of stainless steel, for the high temps that running killer anti-lag bring. It has all V-band couplings, for speedy removal.
























This is the compressor housing, it's made of Magnesium, hence the weird gray color, and has a removable internal surface, so alternative compressor wheels can be fitted. The backing plate is CNC machined alloy.
































This is the inlet restrictor, soon to be machined out
















The center section is cast iron, and has no water cooling, but it is ball bearing, and has provision for 2 turbine speed sensors, also shown is the bearing cartridge
































Ok, now onto the REAL porn!








This is the turbine wheel and shaft, the turbine Wheel. It's made of Mar-M 247, an alloy developed by Lockheed that's good up to 1050C/1922F
































And so for the real icing on the cake, the compressor wheel. This is machined on a 5 axis CNC machine from a solid forged alloy billet! It's about the sweetest machining I've ever seen!
























So, there's the second vital ingredient, I'll keep you all updated as things happen


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

































































:jaw drop, smashing of both jaw bones and flooring:
Umm, I soiled myself at the same exact time that I vomited all over my monitor at the absolute, sheer, unbelieveable P0RN that I have just witnessed.
I need to go clean..._everything_...up.
Exit, stage left.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
































































:jaw drop, smashing of both jaw bones and flooring:
Umm, I soiled myself at the same exact time that I vomited all over my monitor at the absolute, sheer, unbelieveable P0RN that I have just witnessed.
I need to go clean..._everything_...up.
Exit, stage left.

was that the same reaction you had after watching 2 girls 1 cup???


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
And so for the real icing on the cake, the compressor wheel. This is machined on a 5 axis CNC machine from a solid forged alloy billet! It's about the sweetest machining I've ever seen!









Yummy. So it wasn't ceramic after all, eh?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_









Pffffffffttttt


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Pffffffffttttt

























Just don't ask me what it cost, you'd cry


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

So if you brake any part of that you're pretty much screwed eh?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Totally! The turbo is gonna end up being worth as much as the rest of the car put together! I think it'll be ok if properly treated, I mean it gets 3 days of absolute pounding on a rally, or as fitted to the Audi Le Mans cars, 24 hrs solid, so I think road use with occasional thrashing should be ok.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_








Just don't ask me what it cost, you'd cry









Dont tell....








So does this mean its going to run....soon?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

It means I have alot of cool sh*t to make again, but all for the greater good


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

bump because I want to know just how much that turbo actually cost. and did I iss something? did you get those parts custom made for that turbo?


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_I want to know just how much that turbo actually cost. 


You'd literally cry, just like I did.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_bump because I want to know just how much that turbo actually cost. and did I iss something? did you get those parts custom made for that turbo?


Well seeing as it's the only thing I CAN report on regarding this project, I'll let you know. The turbo was £300 or about $570, courtesy of ebay. Given they're £8000 new, it seemed a good deal.
Just for the record, I haven't abandoned this project, I'm still collecting parts for it, but my time is very much taken at the moment, so it'll have to wait, hopefully until I have a place with a garage.


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Hi Andy,
nice to see you here again!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (sciroccokartei)*

Gregor!







Hey man, how are things? 
Still hunting for parts for this project, I haven't abandoned it!


----------



## Scrulnik (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Just for the record, I haven't abandoned this project

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that is quite a deal on that turbo...








why the hell would anyone let it go that cheap to john q public?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Scrulnik)*

The guy worked at a place that did all the dyno testing for the Ford WRC engine department, and after testing, the turbo's were stripped, examined, and the parts bagged tagged and shelved. After a couple of years, they cleared them out, and this guy was in the right place at the right time, shortly followed by me getting lucky as hell on ebay!


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Any updates Andy?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sead* »_Any updates Andy?

I wish there were! between my current lack of work, the crap weather, the other mk1 getting driven into, and the lack of a garage I can get her in, it's been a while since I did anything to her at all. I think the summer is when I'll get the ball rolling again, there's welding to be done underneath at the axle mounts, and the rear arches need replacement, then ideally I'd like to have the shell acid dipped, and painted, then it can go back together.
The FSI, WRC turbo, and AWD plans will have to wait tho, I just want the car working!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Wow, this must be the longest running "build" thread on vortex








Well, if I carry out what I discussed in the thread on the new Blue sunroofed GLS, then this car needs an engine! Well, I have the FSI head, and the WRC turbo, and that alloy block is very cool, but I also discovered some power/torque curves for that turbo on a stock Mitsubishi Evo. Here's what I discovered:
These are the power and torque curves for the TR30R running with the FIA mandated 34mm inlet restrictor:








316hp is impressive for a turbo this size, but 430 lb/ft is ridiculous! 








If those weren't impressive enough, here's what happens when you remove the inlet restrictor.......:








Now this is incredible! The power jumps by 150hp to 466hp







and the torque by 112 to 542lb/ft!!!!!!!!!
That's enough to give the Storm an equal power to weight ratio as a Bugatti Veyron, and the torque to weight ratio would actually be superior!








With that in mind, I decided the alloy block was gonna be a weak link. It would be fine for low boost or a normally aspirated screamer, but running 35psi of boost into it would most likely create alot of scrap metal very quickly. So when I chanced upon a 2008 Audi TT 2.0 FSI turbo bottom end on ebay for £150 with 500 miles on it, I pounced!
























The insides are spotless! I gave the pistons a wipe, and the etching is still there even!
























Honing is perfect too:








So, I'll get some forged 9:1 pistons, and some forged steel rods, Ditch the balancer shafts in the sump and the bottom end should be well up to the job. 
The head is in my cupboard awaiting a clean up, some light porting, stainless/inconel valves, and modification to eliminate the direct injection and that's ready too.








I'll need to make custom intake and exhaust manifolds, which should be fun.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

You're freakkin mad man!!
Forgive because it's been a while, but the Storm is gonna be AWD, correct? (I hope so w/ all that powah!!)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_
































































:jaw drop, smashing of both jaw bones and flooring:
Umm, I soiled myself at the same exact time that I vomited all over my monitor at the absolute, sheer, unbelieveable P0RN that I have just witnessed.
I need to go clean..._everything_...up.
Exit, stage left.

This ^^^^, and I'm old and female. Damn that is beautiful!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Now this is incredible! The power jumps by 150hp to 466hp







and the torque by 112 to 542lb/ft!!!!!!!!!
That's enough to give the Storm an equal power to weight ratio as a Bugatti Veyron, and the torque to weight ratio would actually be superior!


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_










good choice with the iron block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is it just the pic, or is the waterpump sprocket eliptical like the crank sprocket?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (motorlager)*

Elliptical? nope, it's round


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Just read through all 15 pages!
Insane build up man, I'll be watching this in the future for sure.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (evil-e)*

Oh dang, the temperature in hell just dropped about 400 degrees...could be close to freezing soon...
Now we need more updates and more regularly....








and dude I hate you so much ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_Just read through all 15 pages!
Insane build up man, I'll be watching this in the future for sure.









Wow! You just read through 5 years almost!








Wonder if it'll be finished in another 5 years..........









_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Oh dang, the temperature in hell just dropped about 400 degrees...could be close to freezing soon...
Now we need more updates and more regularly....








and dude I hate you so much ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah yeah yeah, Things will happen as parts are collected, and the list is pretty long, and I'm not overflowing with funds. 
I need the following just for the engine:
Intake manifold (fully custom job)
Exhaust manifold (see above)
Pistons
Con-rods
Oil filter housing
Waterpump with steel impeller
Oil pump from a 1.8T without balancer shafts
plus loads more bits!
I have a Rallye transmission and transfer box, but I want to convert that to a 6 speed with some 02S bits, so I need one of those. I also want to use a Haldex rear diff, so I need one of those, and the pinion gears from a Skoda or an Audi A3 for the transfer box, and a controller for the Haldex too
hmmm, and a lottery win








Ever bite off more than you can chew?


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for the great pics. I will be doing my own 20V swap and just looking at how you have done a lot of this is a real big help.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Glad you are back in the game...I think the thread is due for a title change no?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Good point! PAUL....!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Good point! PAUL....!









Got it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You should have called it "Flandy makes a dog's breakfast out of his bloody build thread."


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Freakin' awesome, Andy.....just totally pornographic in every way!!
Shocky says hi with a twinge of jealousy!!!
And that machining is totally the best kind of metal porn there can be!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Freakin' awesome, Andy.....just totally pornographic in every way!!
Shocky says hi with a twinge of jealousy!!!
And that machining is totally the best kind of metal porn there can be!!!


Holy crap!
where have you been!


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

Whoa!
Who was THAT?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Freakin' awesome, Andy.....just totally pornographic in every way!!
Shocky says hi with a twinge of jealousy!!!
And that machining is totally the best kind of metal porn there can be!!!


Wow, Paul changing the name of this thread brought Kirsten out of hiding











_Modified by California 16v at 4:41 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*

That's the power of Paul almighty.








through his will, he can change that which cannot be changed, and bring out those who were lost to us for so long. Truly, we are blessed by his moderation.








PS, Good to see you on here Kirsten


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (polov8)*

Yeah, that is Paul for ya....it is like he is playing god....








Nice to see you guys too. Maybe I should try to get on here regularly again so that I can stay inspired to get working on Shocky again....<sigh>


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Yeah, that is Paul for ya....it is like he is playing god....








Nice to see you guys too. Maybe I should try to get on here regularly again so that I can stay inspired to get working on Shocky again....<sigh>









Or you can stay underground and we will all think you are having a fantastic life out side of our small group. Nice to see you post now and then.


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Are you trying to tell me to get back underground then?








I wish I was having a fantastic life outside of Vortex but Shocky isn't running!








There is something wrong with his fuel system.....<sigh>


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*

If i can figure out Megasquirt and get it working, there's NO WAY you can't get Shocky running too!


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

Is that a challenge?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*

Consider the Gauntlet THROWN, little lady!
Bring it!
I challenge you to a fuel off. I bet I break 25 MPG before you do!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

It's a Fuel off people, it's a fuel off.
Give them space, this could get messy


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*









I'm clear and ready.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

My bet's on Kirsten, the wooke needs his intergalactic sidekick to pose a serious threat....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Don't count on it, apart from doing some of the engine wiring, the MS is all down to him! I ain't touching it with a 10 foot pole!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Well, enough of this nonsense, let them fight it out elsewhere, this is the place for progress!
Got VERY lucky on ebay last night, and won this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...NX:IT
















This is an O2S transmission, found in some mk5's here in Europe, and it's essentially the same as an O2A/O2J, but with a 6th speed. What it means to this project, is I can swap the belhousing with the one from my O2C (the Rallye transmission all but identical to the 02A) and have a 6 speed 4wd transmission with substantially less weight than the super heavy O2M usually required. 
Here's the ratios:
1st: 3.78
2nd: 2.06
3rd: 1.45
4th: 1.185
5th: 0.875
6th: 0.73
Final Drive: 3.64:1
I'll have to do some calculating later and figure out the max speeds in gear.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Isn't this thing done yet?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (polov8)*

interesting transmission there Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you going to drive 2 hours to pick up this transmisssion or have it shipped to your place?



_Modified by California 16v at 3:46 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_Isn't this thing done yet?









Shut it you! Go back under your rock, Lurkio!









_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_interesting transmission there Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you going to drive 2 hours to pick up this transmisssion or have it shipped to your place?


Has someone been on google maps?








I'll drive over and pick it up, maybe today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
Here's the ratios:
1st: 3.78
2nd: 2.06
3rd: 1.45
4th: 1.185
5th: 0.875
6th: 0.73
Final Drive: 3.64:1

Mightly tall gearing on that 1st and 2nd but the rest are looking very sexy


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Where's the angle drive on that trans? I've got an O2C in my B3 Passat with alot of miles on it, I'd love to be able to get my hands on a fresher 6 speed box for it. How much do those go for over in the U.K.?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Mighty tall gearing on that 1st and 2nd but the rest are looking very sexy









It's a light car, and it should have 500lb/ft of torque, I think it should get off the line ok. I really hate short gearing anyway, N/A might like to rev the nuts off stuff, but go check the torque curve on the previous page! It'll do ok









_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_Where's the angle drive on that trans? I've got an O2C in my B3 Passat with alot of miles on it, I'd love to be able to get my hands on a fresher 6 speed box for it.
 
The angle drive isn't on this tranny, this is a front wheel drive tranny, but it can be used to build a hybrid, so this is what I'll be doing with my 02C. 

_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_How much do those go for over in the U.K.?

Well this is the cheapest one I've ever seen, and it was £105, or about $170. they can go for up to £500, $800+ It's just the luck of the draw really.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funksoulkitty* »_Is that a challenge?






























Well well well. The original princess of the Scirocco forum is still out there.
How nice of you to grace us with your presence again!
I almost dialed your number the other day to see if it still worked............
Another thing - I never thought I would see the day that I would have more posts than the infamous funksoulkitty.
Hope things are going well for you.
Don't be a stranger!








Craig


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Holy hell!!!
Madness..... Pure Madness.....
2 Questions-
I'd love to see what your idea for rear suspension is.








Also, that 02S- you say it's basically the same as an 02A/J, does that mean that it has a single final drive, or does it still use the weird dual final drives that the other 6-speed boxes have?
And the bellhousing half swaps with the 02A/J/C?? Nutty!
Brendan


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_
I'd love to see what your idea for rear suspension is.









Me too, I've got various ideas floating in my head, top one being to build an alloy subframe to hold the diff, and then have a lower A-arm with a toe link to adjust the rear toe angle, and use a strut. It should be simple enough to build, space efficient (I want to keep the trunk full size for stealth value), plenty strong enough, and maintain pretty decent wheel control. I might build in some anti-squat so it gets off the line cleanly too.
Other ideas are less ambitious in that they'd involve a round tube steel subframe, but it would still follow the same lines. If it's good enough for the WRC cars, with the abuse they endure, it'll be ok on my car!









_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_Also, that 02S- you say it's basically the same as an 02A/J, does that mean that it has a single final drive, or does it still use the weird dual final drives that the other 6-speed boxes have?
And the bellhousing half swaps with the 02A/J/C?? Nutty!
Brendan

Yup, inside it's just like an O2A/J but with extended shafts and end housing to accommodate the extra gear. see link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...02920
It's not going to be as bullet proof as an O2M 6 speed, but it should hold up, and by god it weighs alot less! None of the 02M's dual shaft nonsense.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (polov8)*

you better hurry up and finish your awd conversion...i have almost caught up to you.









you are doing some great work sir, keep it up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
It's not going to be as bullet proof as an O2M 6 speed, but it should hold up, and by god it weighs alot less! None of the 02M's dual shaft nonsense.









Giggity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks!!
Brendan


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (talx)*









What kind of support bar is coming off the brake booster?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (mk1dubbn)*

That's the RHD brake linkage. transfers the RH mounted pedals to the LH mounted servo and master cylinder.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

I love the direction you are taking this build, it may take time but it will be such a beast when finished. Keep up the great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (mk1dubbn)*

do you even know what you're doing







look at the fab skills, the welding.. the wiring? COME ON! 
you're going to ruin a perfectly good scirocco...















just kiddin! glad to see it going back to normal and worked on again! woot woot!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Kameirocco)*









It might not have alot going on, but the gathering of parts continues unabated, I'll have to arrange a shot of all the stuff I have ready for this car, it's kinda cool! 
I wish I didn't have so much other crap going on (Head gasket on the BMW I'm talking to you!!!







) and could geback on this project in full force!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

Progress = zero
Parts gathering = SCORE!








Found this on ebay last week, and it's BRAND NEW for £155! That's $232!!!








It's an oddball for sure, it's from a '96-'00 VW Sharan 2.8 VR6, and it's essentially a Haldex rear diff, as found in TT's, R32's, S3's etc, but instead of the haldex clucth system, and electronic control system, it has a viscous coupling, which whilst not as effective, is utterly idiot proof! It means I can build a rear subframe, and rear suspension around this diff, and perhaps swap to Haldex as and when I can afford the costly control system for it.








































Now, this does kind of creat another issue, as the input/output ratio of this is 27/17 where the Rallye syncro system is 21/20, so it means the front transfer box I have is the wrong ratio, so I now need the correct transfer box, which is found on the Skoda Octavia 4x4, and some rare Audi A3's, but I have a line on one, so I'll keep you guys posted.....


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (polov8)*

no snow on ground = alittle hate being directed towards the british isles...


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread ! (Falcor)*

Unreal, Flandy! Nice score on the rear end...


----------



## TheAutoholic (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread*

I just read through the whole thread, and this looks incredible. I can't wait to see it all together and running. Cheers!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread (TheAutoholic)*

Damn I forgot I owned this car!!!








Got some more stuff for it recently, pics to follow......


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread (polov8)*

very funny






















we want new pictures now


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: The Official 20v Storm build thread (California 16v)*

Ok, so to go with the new Diff, I needed a transfer box with a different ratio. The diff I have, and haldex rear ends are a ratio of 17:27 where the syncro system is 20:21. The transfer box and rear diffs have to match, or the front and rear wheels move at different speeds. So, with the Sharan rear diff, the idea is that being essentially the same as a haldex rear end, I can get everything working with this one, that requires no control system, and then in the future, if I feel the need, or have the cash burning a hole in my pocket, I can trade up to haldex and it's associated electronic control. 
BUT, the transfer box on the Rallye transmission is 20:21, so I needed to find the uber rare Skoda octavia transfer box. I found a place on ebay that was selling a whole transmission, and convinced them to split the transfer box. 
So here it is in all it's splendor!
































































So, now to another curiousity, the Rally transfer box has a cast iron casing, which is heavier, but it also has it's own dedicated oil supply, where as you can see from this pic (that I stole) the skoda one shares it's oil feed with the transmission, so I have some holes to drill in the bellhousing! 
















it's supposedly that easy, so I'm not worried just yet...........


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, still no actual work on this, but more purchases 

Firstly, as part of the shell strengthening, I wanted to make the rear end alot less flimsy than it is. It's going to have half of 400+hp thrown at it, and I see plenty of scope for improvement, but you know me, I can't have it look like it wasn't supposed to be that way, so I hatched a cunning plan.......

The Golf cabrio has alot of extra strengthening, to account for it's lack of a roof, amongst them, is a really sweet box section brace, that ties the two rear turrets together, and is welded along its front edge to the floorpan. It's made of plenty thick guage steel, and welds to two plates that are seam welded tot he turrets and inner arches. Having hatched this plot, I found a guy breaking a Cabrio, armed with an angle grinder, spot weld drill, chisels, and semtex, and went over for a morning of mild carnage, then when I got back home, I trial fitted it in my mk1 Golf GTI, just to check it fits 

Here's the box section, base is on the right in this pic:










this is one of the side plates, the edges are freshly cut, so will be cleaned up more before being stitched to the Storms arches:










Some general pics, showing fitment:


































One minor issue is that the rear seat on the cabrio has a slightly different side profile, to clear the reinforcing plates, so I'll have to modify the rear seat back in the Storm to get it to fold back all the way. I'm intent on it having a full stock interior, to maintain the sleeper look!  :










Not a big problem at all. Now, with the box section running through the car, it seemed a shame not to utilise it in some way, so I hatched ANOTHER cunning plan....

Some scribbling and measuring, made me realise that I could solve the rear suspension quandry by building a double A-arm arrangement, eliminating the need to modify the turrets to take front units, and being mounted to what will be a very strong section of the car! 

Here's the scribble made presentable:










The blue line represents the shell of the car, including the new cross brace. 
The green is the subframe that'll hold the lower A-arms and Diff
The red is hubs that I'll make
The Grey are the Arms.

The upper arms will actuate a pair of horrizontally opposed coilover units that I'll mount INSIDE the cross brace. I've measured up and there's enough room, it'll all be hidden from view and harm, and it'll take up no space! plus, there's a chance to get the geometry perfect, unlie the syncro rear beam, which is awful.

So, with that in mind, I scored these beauties on the almighty eBay, they're damping adjustable, alloy bodied Bilstein coilovers from the rear of an Ariel Atom. I was worried that they wouldn't be up to the job, but a little research showed the rear end of an Atom is 86lbs heavier than the rear of a stock Scirocco, but I figure by the time you subtract the spare wheel and the rear axle beam, but add in a rear diff, drive shafts, and the subframe, it's gonna be about perfect!


















Spherical bearings at either end:


















Eibach springs:










Came with these sweet alloy bell cranks, so I can either oporate them direct off the upper A-arms as in the sketch, or with pushrods:


















Got something else for the front, but they haven't arrived yet.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Dammit Flandy!! Stop buying and start building!

I want to see this thing come together.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I am seriously in AWE every time I read another thread by you, Flandy. It will be a pleasure, nay, HONOR to own a pair of strut housings that you built. 

Good show, sir! :beer:


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Wicked effing kewl. I especially like that cabrio brace. That will look a hell of a lot better than a bunch of damn tubing all over the place.

I might have to steal some of your ideas if the TDI makes more power than the front wheels can handle on my S1. 

Brendan


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Putting those shocks inside the beam is brilliant. Using stock parts from a cabriolet is even more brilliant. Assembly is going to weave between ship-in-a-bottle and boat-in-a-basement, though. 

You have any thoughts on improving front to rear rigidity? Are there more parts to steal off the convertible?

Total car nerd porn. Keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, I'm doing my best to keep this thread alive until actual work begins! 

So far as shell stiffness, I have a pair of rear quarters cut from a rust free car to replace mine, which have had a rear arch repair done poorly in the past. I figure while the quarters are off the car, I might add some tubing, kind of like a part cage, within the shell of the car, but invisible from inside the car. There'll be stiffening all over the place aswell, I refuse to put a cage in it, but I want to ensure it's not going to shake itself to bits.

So far as other parts, I scored these babies the other day, Penske 8100 3 way adjustable dampers!








#

They're used, but they're in good shape. A little cleaning up and they'll be fine. The rebound is adjustable with this little doo hicky in the shaft:










Then there are two adjustments for bump, one fast, for stuff like pot holes and irregularities in the road, and the other slow speed adjustment is for suspension movement like cornering, braking, etc, so it allows you to tune the car to absorb bumps that would otherwise throw you off line, but still corner like its on rails.

These are the bump adjusters which are on the remote nitrogen filled canisters:


















And the valve on the base of the canister to refill with nitrogen:










I love all the milling that's gone into these to lighten them:










They came with extensions on the shafts to suit whatever they were fitted to (Lotus Esprit I think) but I'll be replacing them with the regular spherically jointed ends like the bottom pic:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Solid work. :thumbup:


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

so jealous of those penske 8100s.. that would be my damper of choice. I'll have to live with koni yellows for now.

I have a spreadsheet I created to calculate camber gain, bump steer, motion ratio, roll center height and a whole lot more. PM me if interested.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

sick work.:laugh:


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Zombie thread demands brains updates.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Yes ! amuse us unworthy ones with your shining lack of progress !


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

what happpened too this! 
and are you on any other forums polov8?

also do you work for a volks based company??


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

lewp91 said:


> and are you on any other forums polov8?
> also do you work for a volks based company??


lewp91, allow me to introduce you to polov8 aka Flandy....


















































..........ya still wanna take advice from this man?

HA! Who loves ya, Limey!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Chewie I'm sure this has helped alot.... 

lewp91, I don't work for a Volks based company, but would love to start my own business fabricating stuff for older watercooled cars, just finding time and money to get the ball rolling! 

I'm only rarely on any other forums, as this seems to be the only Scirocco forum in the world, in English that sees any great action. Plus the guys and gals on here are friendly and helpful.

So far as the car is concerned, it sleeps, in a deep hibernation, while around it, parts and plans gather, waiting for the time when it can rise again, better, faster, stronger!

I think I'll start a whole new thread when I get back on it, as there's pretty much no mechanical similarity between the beginning of this thread, and my current plan.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

ahah thats fair enough mate, where abouts in the uk are you? and have you tried the scirocco register? i know theyre not as booming as the tex for sure 

Lew


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Your projects make my old scirocco "project" look cheesy  well done. I love the detail. :thumbup:


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, you help me alot.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

...17 pages ...

SEVENTEEEEEEEN PAAAAAGES!


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

awesome build! cant wait to see it finished.! gl sub'd


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't hold your breath guys! 

I have absolutely no timetable for this project, and sadly it's lagging behind the house projects, mk1 project #2, and the Daily driver in the "Things that need work done to them" dept.

I haven't stopped gathering parts, so maybe I should start a new thread and start by showing all the stuff I have to fit?


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

polov8 said:


> Don't hold your breath guys!
> 
> I have absolutely no timetable for this project, and sadly it's lagging behind the house projects, mk1 project #2, and the Daily driver in the "Things that need work done to them" dept.
> 
> I haven't stopped gathering parts, so maybe I should start a new thread and start by showing all the stuff I have to fit?


I have stopped gathering parts.......partly because there seems to be none available anymore, but mostly because I haven't done anything with the parts I have........:facepalm:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Bump in hopes at minimum you are still doing well and at most have some progress to show


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Matt, This thread bump has reminded me i should have posted up that I sold this project! :facepalm: Doh

It's in the hands of a friend, so it's safe, and is being done to as high a standard as I'd want, so that's something.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow Andy, have you any Scirocco's left at all now ??? ( riverblau with sunroof ?? )

Just getting a Mk1 golf out of the workshop now, replaced entire floor, roof, drip rails, right rear quarter, half rear valence, front valence, hood, front guards, hatch.
Major panel repair on inner front guards, raintray and bulkhead. Then moving onto Yilds old car for new year ...... :banghead: ( musty be nuts )


----------

